# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh : Part 29



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love, luck and fairy dust to you all   

Rachel x


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone! Hope you are all ok? I'm waiting patiently for my PG test on Monday. Its been a bit of a rollercoaster this week, on the whole I have been quite positive but have had my moments of tears and then fear of being pregnant and how I would cope (I dont mean that to sound as though I dont want it to its just my anxious personality!  ) 

Anyway wishing you all lots of luck   

Aly xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Signing in!!  

Body shape is different, leaner etc, but must have more muscle than good...  Well, in comparison to the weight of fat beforehand. 

Signed up with Weight Watchers today because of a friend - we're going for weigh-ins during lunch break, so that's good. Probably will help to have the competition with a woman instead of DH - he's just grumpy and annoyed when I don't shift the weight although I am not snacking, eating healthily and going to the gym 3-4 times per week.  My blood tests came back fine/very good (diabetes negative, thyroid negative, kidneys/liver fine) ... so really no reason why I shouldn't shift the weight. It's actually gone up last week for whatever reason!! 

Also migraines coming more regularly again (which I suspect is either due to the hormone treatments or adrenaline/exhaustion at gym) - which DH doesn't like at all. 

Ah well..we'll see. Scan on Friday morning 9am to see where we are with the lining.  Anyone else down at that time?? 



Kat


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hope - i wish u all the luck in the world!!  xxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

tube test (hysterosalpingogram) today at 10.20 

     hoping everything will be ok 

  will be back in touch once home


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

scotlass - lots of luck!!! thinking about u xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hope, just wanted to wish you all the best for Monday,   for you.

Kat, hope your scan goes well tomorrow

Scotlass, good luck with your hysterosalpingogram.

Hello to everyone else and I hope you all are well.  Sorry its so brief but its chaos her at the moment, internet is getting cut off tomorrow so this is me until my internet is up and runninhg which won't be until the end of next week.

Take care

Vonnie


----------



## margesimpson (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I don't tend to post here as never knew if we'd ever get to the treatment stage, but always check in. So I realised Hope22 that your EC was on the same day as my DH's biopsy and realised that must've been you I heard speaking to the nurse! Sadly the biopsy was negative - sertoli only cells - no sperm. It'll take a while to come to terms with that. But I really wanted to say how much I hope you get a good result on Monday. I know it's only a few days, but I'm sure it seems an age to you! So I'll be        till then.

Mx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

well girls i am here for my update !!!

  the test was not as bad as i thought it would be they were really nice and friendly 

  the doctor says that my right side is ok but she thinks my left could be blocked but she said i only need one side to fall pregnant 

  a bit upset but it could be alot worse


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Kat - good luck with the weight watchers - lots of my friends have found it really helpful and glad your blood results came back fine   Wish you lots of luck with the scan on Friday   

Berry55 - thanks for the good luck wishes  

Scotlass - so pleased that the HSG went well, sorry to hear that one side may be blocked   but like they say you only need one side and one little swimmer to get there  

Vonnie - thanks  and hope you get the internet back up soon.

Margesimpson - I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's biopsy that must be very difficult news to hear   and I really feel for you  . I read a book about a year ago, I think the author was Caroline Gallup and their situation sounded very similar to yours. I found it such an honest and sad account of what a struggle emotionally and physically they had gone through. I wish you lots of strength    
Was it on Thurs that you were at RIE? I remember there was only one other couple there which was maybe you?  


I'm still hanging in there - I'm fine during the day but my sleep is awful at the moment and my boobs feel like they are going to burst!  

Aly xx


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi well I'm a bit confused I think I might be PG but I'm not sure.... I did a test today (8 days post ET) yes I know I'm very bad but couldnt wait any longer lol!, and I got two lines (one faint however) !!!! Do you think I am pregnant or do you think its maybe just the after effects of the HSG injection that I took on Saturday 17th January? I just cant get excited until I know for sure!

Hope you are all ok  
Aly xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ohh hope22!!! I dont know! If i seen that i would be dancing about the house!!! I didnt test at all when i did my cycle as i didnt want any false hope.  I   its not the HSG injection!!! I'm keeping everythin crossed for you. 


Berry xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've not really been on here for a while as i've been far too busy being grumpy while d/r.     

Well, i'd been d/r for 3 weeks yesterday - only had a couple of majorly awful days, tears and feelings of utter misery! - and yesterday we went for our scan before stimming.  The scan showed lots of dormant follies but one huge cyst and one smaller one on the other ovary so we had to come in this morning to get them drained.  Well that was a surprise!!  

Both were drained and i'm home now and feeling dopey-ish but bleeding a bit which i'm not sure is normal?  I'm on menopur this time rather than gonal f and it looks SO awkward to use

Kat, you must have been there while i was!  How were things for you today?

marge, so sorry to hear about DH's biopsy.  

scotlass, thats good news for you though isn't it?  

Hope, masses and masses of         for monday.  Its going to be such a long weekend for you but fingers crossed you'll have fantastic news at the beginning of the week.  

xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Littleareca - draining cysts - hope you're ok. Bleeding a bit is normal from my own experience. 

Marge - so sorry to hear about DH's biopsy!  

Hope - fingers crossed it's not the HSG injection. 

As for me - went in for the scan and my lining is ok but not 100%. So got another week of climaval and Buserelin to go - another scan on Friday next week. Let's hope that I am able to shift a bit more weight with Weight Watchers and the gym work out.  

We'll see how everything is going. 

 

Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Kat - Well done you for all your hard work at the gym and eating healthily.  I know it must be frustrating if the weight isn't shifting, but just think about how much healthier you are, I'm sure that'll make a difference  .  Hopefully a bit of competition will help too     Good luck with another week of d/r       Keeping everything crossed for you hun  

Littleareca - had been wondering how you were getting on with d/r.   Sorry to hear about your cysts, but its good they caught them now and were able to drain them.  Hope you're feeling a bit less dopey and more comfortable today.  Congrats on starting stimms, you should be feeling a bit more normal in a few days when the happy hormones kick in!      

Hope22 -   naughty you using a pee stick!  But I so hope it isn't the HSG injection.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you on Monday       

Scotlass - good news about your tube test, as the nurse says you only need one good tube and ovary to fall pregnant.  My cousins wife was in a similar position to yours and thought she'd never have a family with only one tube, and now has 3 lovely girls!  Keep your chin up pet    

Marge - oh hun, really sorry to hear your news   .  Hope you and DH are looking after each other.  I know its hard, but try to remember that you'll both be going through a huge range of emotions, and sometimes at different times, so try to be patient with one another.  Sending you both massive hugs   

Vonnie - Is this you back into your house then?  Hope you can get back to civilisation with internet soon!

Big hugs and take care
Dxx


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, I just had some bright red spotting   I'm really worried now and tried to phone the clinic but just missed them as they close at 12. 

Its awful, I got really upset and me and DH have had a huge row   

Aly xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Aly, 

Just saw your post and not really sure what to say to you hun.    
Everything could still be okay.  Lots of people still have bleeding with a bfp.  Its a pain that ERI shuts over the weekend and you can't contact anyone with questions like this.  Did you do any more tests this morning? 

Make sure that you and DH are there for each other.  The last few days of 2ww are utter hell.       its all okay for you.   

xxxx


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks hun, yeah I did another test this morning (as I thought maybe morning would be the best time) and it was a faint positive again. The spotting was at lunchtime and I havent had any more since so am really    it stays away too. 

Aly xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hope, I really hope it is a good sign.... i have never had a bfp b4 so i dont know what things can happen.... but stranger things have happend in the world... so just keep positive. I'm   for you xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hope, keeping fingers crossed for you and DH. I had more bleeding than spotting which then ended up to be first a chemical pregnancy and then a normal pregnancy. Unfortunately I only got to week 5 that time.       There are several posts on here where ladies had spotting and got a BFP though.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Could somebody tell me what will happen when i get my AF in feb? I have been told to phone clinic with feb AF and i will be getting a scan. As this is my 1st FET i am not really sure what happens. will i start D/R in feb? or will it be in the march. I'm so confused as my letter i received from ERI says:

"you are on our waiting list to have treatment during the month of MARCH 2009. Please contact the unit when your menstrual period commences in FEBRUARY 2009 to organise the relevant monitoring." 

Does this mean i will start D/R in feb and the ET will be in march or does it mean i will be d/r in march?? 

Thanks

berryxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Berry,  You'll phone them as soon as your period starts in February.  Depending on what day of your AF you go in, they'll start you down regging - it seems that they are planning on you d/r in March.  They will scan you on your February visit and supply you with all your meds.

For me, this treatment, i was to phone in with my Jan AF for Feb tx.  However because I was at the hosp on day 2 of AF they let me start d/r right away.  If it had been a few days later they would have made me wait until day 21 of my cycle.  I guess you will be the same if you have a 28 day cycle.

Hopefully someone else can verify this.

xxx


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for your support. I am now getting a brown d/c when I wipe myself (sorry I know its prob TMI!!!) Only till tomorrow to wait though!  

Berry - I phoned first day of AF and went in for a scan on day 2. I was able to start treatment then but did a short protocol so dont know if thats makes any difference    Wishing you lots of luck.

Hugs and babydust to everyone else  

Aly xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Littleareca - thanks for that info!   

Hope22 - Thanks also for that info. On my last tx i was also on the short protocal so thats why i'm all confused  
Lots of luck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope - good luck for your test today, keeping everything crossed for you.  There are girls here who have had bleeding and got a BFP, don't want to get your hopes up toomuch , but keeping fingers crossed for you.       

Berry - As littleareca has said, you'll phone with your Feb A/f and they book you in for a scan.  Depending on your cycle and what day they see you will start d/r either on day 1 or 2 or day 21 of your cycle.  The letter saying call with Feb AF for txt in March - means you'll have your ET in March - depending on when you start you d/r and how long you have to d/r for, etc.  Hope that makes sense!  

Take care
Dxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hope, masses of  for today. xxxxxxxxxx

Peanuts, how are you keeping?

ITS SNOWING           We're off on doggie walks right after breakfast!


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Not written on here for a while but still reading all the messages.

Just wanted to say - 
Hope - will be thinking of you today and wishing you all the very best - really hope its a BFP.  I had some bleeding the day before I was due to test and I was so upset - thought it was all over but then got my BFP!  So dont give up yet.

Hi to everyone - have a good week.

Hannahx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

have not been here for ages again - so sorry.
I am so busy with work and the ERI has delayed my treatment also - but for a good reason. When I phoned them with my January AF and they scanned me, it was planned to have me downreg from CD 21 and then proceed further. But due to the scan results they suggested I might want to try a short protocol - no downregging - yeppeeeeee! I said yes but now I have to wait for next AF first, then starte the short protocol.
Meanwhile DH decided to buy a house      

Hope 22 - keeping my fingers crossed for you today

Everyone - thinking of you all

XXX C


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Anne S - wow a new house! How exciting   Good luck for the short protocol.
Ebony, Littleareca, Berry55 and peanuts - thanks for your messages  

Well after a horrible 4 hour wait at work I phoned the clinic and got a      

I am still in shock and so is DH lol!   It just seems so surreal after four years of trying. 

Am really praying that there is lots of babyglue down there and I get past the next vital few weeks    

Thanks for all your support - you have been fantastic.

Aly xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hope22-     Thtas fantastic news!!! Really happy for you!!! I kept checking online today for you!!! Really chuffed for you!! xxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

congratulations hope in your bfp

  nearly appointment time see what they say 

  trying a friends remedays 
  
    6 brazil nuts a day amd pregnacare see if my bfp comes soon depending on what hopstal says


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations Hope!  Thats fantastic.
Was thinking about you all day yesterday and checking for your email. 
I know the wait is horrible - its the longest day ever - but that phone call will have made the wait all worthwhile.

Take good care of yourself over these next few months.

Hannahx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi,

just a quick check to see how Hope got on today - WOW, congratulations!!!!!

Wishing you lots of strength, luck and health in the next few weeks and months!!   
Sending you a big portion of   as well ... and baby glue  

Caroline


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have been lurking on here since about Oct and have found it very intresting but a wee bit shy to post lol now i have set dates ect feeling a bit better( sounds bananas i know). 

I am about to start ICSI in March/April. Have to phone with March AF.(Brought forward 1 Mth)

DH has been diagnosed with a low sperm count. We have a Son conceived naturally 5 years ago. We found out at our 1st appointment at the ERI.(was  very bizarre) .


I am excited and a little scared about embarking on the tx.


Will try and get up to speed with everyone and following how everyones getting on.!!

C xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazzaw welcome!  These girls are great on here and really know their stuff! i couldnt have done my last tx without them.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi there everyone,

Hope, CONGRATULATIONS!!!      You must be so so so so happy 

scotlass, not long now until your hosp appointment  

Hannah!  How are you keeping.  Not seen you on here for aages!

Cazzaw, before you know it March will be here!  Loads and loads of      Don't be scared of tx and you know that you can come on here any time to ask questions  

Today I was back at ERI for my first scan since stimming.  I've got more follies now than I ever had last time   however the cyst that i had drained on Friday has filled all back up again     Its just being left to get on with it!!  I've got 8 good sized follies 7-9mm and 4 smaller follies about 4mm after 5 days of  stimming.  On the screen it looked like there were loads more tiny splodges which i thought were follies but they didn't measure them.  Its possible that EC will be next week sometime.  

I'm having my first tx panic that the other follies won't grow or catch up and even if they do they'll be duff like the last lot were.  I am absolutely dreading the day after EC when I hear if there are any embies as we only had one last time  

hope you are all well
xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Littleareca - Dont panic!!! You will be fine.... just stay positive!!! If you get urself worked up it will only have a bad effect on you!..... i know... i know..... lets just wait to hear me this time in 2 weeks.... i'll b going mad! 

Take care xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice welcomes and I am sure I will be on here more often than not between now and when tx starts.

Will apologise in advance for my question after question lol!!!

littleareca  I so hope all goes well for you keeping everything possible crossed for you!! As you have said yourself you are responding better this time so thats gotta be a good sign! Hope the cyst don't cause you probs!!

Berry not long now until you start the rollercoaster! 

Fingers Toes and eyes crossed that 2009 is the year!!

C xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there

Littleareca - thanks for your message.  I am keeping well thanks.  Only 11 weeks to go!  I made a ticker for myself but for some reason it does not appear - 
could anyone tell me where it goes on the profile set up page?  
I know exactly how you feel about panicking about the phone call - that was more scary for me than EC.....  

Cazzaw - welcome to the thread - I could not have gone through tx without this website - the girls are all amazing and so supportive.  Wishing you all the very best.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Hannahx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hannah ~ For your ticker to show add it to your Signature box   

xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dakota
Thanks for that - I had put it in the ticker wall and everything but just not there!
Thanks a lot

Hannahx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope - congratulations, thats fab news        Best of luck with th next 8 months  

Hannah - well done on getting your ticker sorted out!  Can't believe you've only got 11 weeks to go!  

Cazzaw - welcome to our wee thread.  Sorry to hear you've had to come down this route, but keeping fingers crossed for you cycle - we might be cycle buddies, as I'm down for an ICSI cycle in Mar/Apr too.  Wishing you lots of luck        Ask away - don't worry, we've probably heard them all by now!

AnneS - congrats on going for SP - not d/r is great! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you        What's this about a house?  Is this for your guys to move to?  

Littleareca - how was your dog walk in the snow?  Murphy really enjoyed running about in it and chasing snowballs - although almost dug up the garden trying to find the snow balls under the snow!  Well done on all your follies, thats a great number, and its amazing how quickly the wee ones can catch up with another few days of stimming.  Try to keep your chin up hun   .  Are you drinking lots of milk to get your protein levels up, and a few brazil nuts everyday can help out too.

Scotlass - brazil nuts and lots of BMS sound like a good idea     Good luck for your appt   

Irishlady - how you doing hun?  Been a bit quiet on here, hope your keeping ok   

Kat - any news on your cycle?  Hope the gym and healthy eating is paying off  

We've got our follow up appt with DrT on Monday and tyring to get hold of a copy of my notes to have a good read through before grilling him! 

Take care and big hugs
Dxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope, just popped on to see how you got on.  I'm really delighted for you!       

Peanuts, hope you have a good appt on Monday.  Will be thinking of you.

Claire xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

still no af 

  was due yesterday but maybe thinking that delayed with the hsg test 

  definitly not pregnant not lucky enough lol


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hope - congrats!! Now to a good and healthy 8 months!!  

I will be back tomorrow morning 8:10am for another scan for the lining. If it's thick enough I think they are planning for the FET to be on Tuesday unless there are too many ETs already that day. 

Been to the gym, been doing Weight Watchers the last week (lost 2 lbs) so all going in the right direction. Gym built up muscle and I am feeling fitter (less recovery time needed afterwards), and considering the size of some of my friends/work colleagues who fell pregnant naturally I think the weight shouldn't be looked at alone. Actually, the weight/height BMI calculation is rubbish!! I actually did weigh my boobs for a laugh ... they weigh 5 lbs!!!! SHOCK HORROR!!!  So how does that work out for the rest of my body, eh? 

Haven't told work - scans etc. have been explained with my cyst (which has increased in size but is only at 3.5cm I think (nowhere near the 8cm we had when I was rushed to hospital)). Family, you guys and my best UK friend has been told but that's about it. 

So... we will see...


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

I just wanted to wish *Kat*all the very best luck for your lining scan tomorrow and FET for Tuesday - well done on your new muscly figure! I really hope all goes well for you and dh after all your hard work    

*Dawn*
Good Luck with your appx with bigT on Monday - it can be nerve wracking trying to remember everything you want to ask and making the most of the appointment. Murphy sounds scrummy - bet he has been loving the snow. Good luck for your upcoming cycle- I will be thinking of you and willing you both to get a bit of luck   

*Littleareca*
Hope your follies continue to march on ! Good luck with your E/T next week. Will be rooting for you - go follies    

*hope* congrats on BFP - easier said than done but try not to worry and panic about symptoms or lack of them - it can be a total   and everyone is different

*Caroline Anne* - so pleased you are getting to do a s/p!! D/r with buserelin is horrid, s/p has got to be the way to go ! Hope you are doing ok and not freaking at the thought of new house 

hello to berry, scotlass, cazzaw.

I am doing ok -I had 4 days in hospital last week after catching chicken pox which affected my lungs and breathing. I am much less spotty now ( looked extremely scary !!) definately on the mend .I am off to get my haircut and dyed tomorrow so that I can start to feel more human again and try to get back to work next week .

lots of luck and love to everyone , mimou x x


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hannah, wow only 11 weeks to go.  That is so exciting!  You must be on maternity leave soon? xx

Dawn, they loved the snow.  In fact we've got a whole load more here today so they are in heaven!  Like Murphy they search under the snow for the snowball     Our black lab, who is so greedy, is loving the stuff as its just like unlimited food on the ground.  Not good for her tummy though..  I'm not drinking milk as i don't really like the stuff - apart from on cereal and in tea (decaff of course   ) but i am having my brazil nuts and pineapple juice.  loads of luck on Monday  

Kat, I'm in tomorrow for a scan too but not until later in the morning.  Lots of luck.  

Mimou!!!  How are you keeping?!  Weren't you off with chicken pox or something else a while back?  poor poor you.  Enjoy being pampered tomorrow - do you know if its okay to get hair coloured in 2ww?  Yay, thanks for the follie dance.  I put on bigger jeans today and they are so uncomfy around my tummy and i've got another 5ish days of stimming to go!     

big hello to everyone else


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

A VERY fast peekon here and just enough time to wish Kat the very best for Tuesday - hope they will confirm FET for that day so that you do not have to wait any longer!!
I am at work, but thinking about the new hosue - it will be our proper home!! Got the survey report back - needs a lot of work - just like me lol  , ICSI, here we come. Still waiting for AF, should be in a week or so.
Can anybody enlighten me to the timetable of SP please? I was told I can stim as short as 10 days, but what is the longest?? I also know that you start at the beginning of cycle and that you start taking downregging drugs from day 6-ish.
Any info much appreciated -must dash.
Apologies to everyone.

Take care

caroline


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Kat, good luck for Tuesday!  Hope all goes well.  You've done really well on the weight front - I can identify with your struggle, trust me!

Littleareca, dying your hair is fine, my hairdresser has assured me!

Caroline, I was a slow responder on SP, so I stimmed for 21 days.  They would not have wanted to keep me on stims any longer due to losing synch with my natural cycle, and we did discuss the possibility of abandoning the cycle, so I suspect this is about the longest.  Memory tells me I started the suppressant drugs on day 3 of stimming, although I might be mis-remembering.  Hope this helps.  I'm with Mimou on this - I've never had to do LP, but SP was quick and from what  others have said about LP, definitely avoids all the nasty side effects.  All I had was tiredness and a little breast tenderness.

C xx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi everyone
sorry for not being on for a while been having a rough patch 
well we had our appointment on Tuesday not looking that good
DPs sperm sample has increased so they going to freeze 1 more
numbers are still really low so they have said we defiantly need IVF and its very unlikely it will happen naturally
been very upset and frustrated Coz of the long waiting list 

sorry for the rant xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Scan went ok, I'm down for ET on Tuesday - will find out tomorrow which time slot they're giving me. 

Started taking pessaries (double the dose from normal) and still taking Climaval, but my tummy can now recover from the Buserelin injections ... still have a big angry bruise on the left side..  

Cyst still there but behaving size-wise.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

kat - glad the scan went well, and the cyst is behaving.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for your ET      

Michelle - sorry to hear about your appt, I hope the news is sinking in and you and DP are being good to each other.  The waiting list is long, best to try to fill the time being good to each other and treating yourselves when you can.   

Clarabelle - I forgot you stimmed that long, but it was worth it in the end!  How you doing?  

AnneS - I stimmed for about 12 days on the SP, seem to remember it was Climival tablets for d/r not injections, but can't quite remember!  It does go in much quicker than LP, so enjoy it!    

Littleareca - how was your scan?  Murphy has been eating the ice that's left over in the garden, but looks like we'll get more snow tonight!

Mimou - thanks hun, although have everything written down, so hopefully won't forget anything!  How you been feeling after your chicken pox?  I thought you had a run in with the pox a couple of months ago?  

Will let you know how tings go tomorrow, although I've got a feeling we might fall out with DrT!!

Take care and big hugs
Dxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Ladies

Hope you are all well?

I keep popping on then disappearing.

I plan to be a regular fixture.

Have got an ultrasound scan tomorrow at 4pm at ERI and then on 12th Sperm analysis and more blood to be taken from me.

How quickly will I proceed to treatment??

I was expecting April

N xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hi everyone!

Peanuts, more snow today!  the doggies are just loving it.  We took them up in the hills today and they were up to their tummies in the stuff!!  I hope you don't fall out with Dr T tomorrow and lots of luck with it all.   

Neave, I'm not sure how quickly you'll proceed to treatment but i'm sure they'll mention it to you tomorrow.  Lots of luck with your scan.  

Well, i'm in for EC on Wednesday.  I am so happy its not a Friday EC as i hated not really knowing what was going on over the weekend.  I'm guessing that ET will be on Friday.  I think i've got about 17 follies in total - what a difference from the 6 I had last time - but they are all massively different in size.  The largest was about 19mm, some middling at about 10-13mm and tiny ones that weren't measured.  I'm   that they'll get some decent eggies this time.

xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello

  Kat for your transfer tomorrow ! Hope your embies snuggle in to your fab lining ! Hope it all goes smoothly    Take care !!

Dawn - hope you had a good 'exchange of views' with Dr T and are getting your heads around how to proceed. It is so hard when you remember things you wish you'd said/asked . Hope he isn't making you wait too long if you go again at ERI. Huge good luck with whatever you both decide !   

Littleareca - go follies ! Are you triggering tonight if e/c on weds ? 17 follies sounds great. Try not to worry too much about different sizes - it is very difficult for them to measure accurately and things change so quickly - I am sure you have enough to get a good set of fab embies- will be keeping it all crossed that you get good news and recover quickly    to you.

hello to hope,neave, doodle,michelle,berry,cazzaw,caroline anne xxxx
mimoux


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone!!

How is everyone doing? 

I've not really been online the past few days.... trying to take a step back from the whole "IVF" stuff.... i feel like i'm very negative at the moment. I'm really stressing myself out about my AF and when it arrives! I know it is due to arrive on Saturday but I'm praying it will come early as if it comes on Saturday i prob wont be able to get into clinic until Monday.... does any1 know about this?? and that would be day 3 of my cycle.... so would i not be able to D/R until day 21? that makes me feel like more time wasted   plus i just feel that this cycle is just a waste of time. I know it will not survive the thaw... i just have a feeling, and even if it does i know it wont work   somebody slap me please!!!! 

Sorry for the me post, i just need a rant. 

take care everyone  

berry xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

They defrosted 4 embies - first 2 didn't survive, we've got a grade 2 (6 cell) and a grade 3 (3 cell) onboard now. 

Had taken only 1 pessary each Sunday & yesterday in error - but both Carmel & Dr T don't think it will cause any problems. First medicated FET so it's weird to still take tablets for the time being. 

Got stuck at Sheriffhall bus station for a bit because of roadworks (well.. looked more like them trimming the hedges and taking 1 lane out for that!!  ) and my bladder was VERY full when we got there, so ET was a bit uncomfy. 

Back to work tomorrow and Thursday - haven't told them (tweaked it that scans etc. were for cyst). We'll see. DH and I are more positive than past times because of fitness/diet etc. So we'll see...

Off to check the FET section now. 

Hope everyone is doing fine or as good as it goes. 
Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone,

Finally back in my house and more impotantly online.  Hope great news - congratulations.

Kat, great news about your fet, good to hear you feel positive about everything.

Not much to report other than trying to get fit for next cycle and Dr wants my thyroid retested again in march.

just a quickie as on phone to bt trying to get our wireless network sorted

Take care 

Vonnie


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

snow snow everywhere !!!!!


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hi everyone,

We got 7 eggs yesterday, so 2 more than last time.  I'm just waiting until 11am so I can phone in to see if any have fertilized.  I feel so sick with worry as last time we only had one.  

xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

good luck chick


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

We've just found out that 5 eggs were injectable and 3 are looking good today.  I am really happy with this - 2 more than last time    So ET is either tomorrow or on Saturday then its the dreaded 2ww!!

Kat how are you doing?

Scotlass its snowing with us too!


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

congratulations littleareca

everyone is in tx apert from me boo hoo 

never made it to work today so having a snow day


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Good Luck littleareca - hope embies are dividing nicely - that's great you got bonus embies! Will keep things crossed for you !       

Kat - how are you coping with w1 of 2ww ?? Hugs to you ! 

mimou x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Littleareca - all will be fine, hun! Great to hear you got 3 this time. 

Scotlass - it will be your turn soon, hun!

As for me - I'm fairly busy, so not thinking about much. Side effects only happened in W2 of 2WW with me, so I don't expect anything until Tuesday anyway. Let's just hope that the double dose Cyclogest and the Climaval will add to the diet & fitness and it's our turn this time round...   

  

Kat


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Littleareca - thats great news!!! Welldone!  

Little Wolf - Hope the double dose works for you!   How was the thaw process for you? I only have 1 blast so i dont really have high hopes  

Well i have my appointment for my scan tomorrow as AF arrived lastnight. I'm so nervous about this scan 2morrow.... and i have to prob start D/R i'm actually so scared again..... how are the d/r drugs? do u have to messure them out and stuff? as last time i was on short protocal and had the pen injections..... i'm so nervous!!!! 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Berry - my frosties or even normal embies are usually day 3 embies - not sure if they think they may not make it to blasto outside the womb? 

Doing ok - told Carmel I need the special catheder due to tilted womb, but they tried the normal one first (well, I haven't been to a dummy transfer in YEARS). Had a new doctor doing the transfer but Dr T was in the room (and instructed the doc in the other room about my endometriosis). 

All went fine, just my bladder was close to bursting due to being stuck at the bus station at Sheriffhall - so having the scanner pressed down on it didn't really help. 

And I am planning on drawing up a petition against plastic speculums!!! They are just so blinking sore!!!

DR is usually a measure in the syringe - Buserelin is the common one I think. No mixing of powder & fluid fortunately. I only got the pen for stims at one point (and I loved it!!) - but they never used it again in future protocols for me. 

Kat


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Kat,

Glad to hear everything went well for you! I know i hate the plastic speculum's!!! so so horrible! I'm really nervous about D/R and doing all the injections again! I feel like I'm doing it all for nothing, even though i do still have a small chance. So i will be getting a scan tomorrow. I thought i would be getting a dummy transfer done too... but as u have said I've not had 1 in years then i prob wont get one.... phewww!!! I'm looking forward to staring in a way too.... 1 step closer to my dream of being a mummy  

Take care

Berry xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi you guys,

Kat - well done on ET, keep up the PMA  
Berry - sorry toreadyou are so nervous - all this waiting and uncertainty does not help, eh hon?  
Vonnie - good to hear that you are back in your own four walls and online as well!!

Hi everyone - hope you are doing well.

My AF arrived - on Friday teh 13th?? I take that as a good omen  .
Got appointmetn for tomorrow and should then start stimming as I am on SP - thanks for the advice Clarabelle and Dawn regarding length of stimming. I heard from one lady on teh Glasgoe ICSI thread who did 21 days stimming on "short" prtocol   . 

Take care and enjoy Six Nations - yeah!!!

Caroline


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to let you all know how i got on. I have good news and bad news.

The good news is that i had my scan today and everything is "prefect" so I'm glad about that.

The bad news   is that i will not start D/R until 10th of march!!!!! How annoying! 

Remember i was asking you all about how the letter i was sent and how it was worded... well i dont start until march  ohh well. To be honest I'm upset as obviously MORE waiting but glad in another way as DH and i have had so much on and will still have within the next month, so maybe its a blessing in disguise.  So I have not to go into clinic again until the 24th of March and that will be for my scan to see how my lining is. Ohhh u should have seen my face when the nurse was showing me how to measure out the buserelin! when i seen the size of the needle i was like "i cant put that in me!!!" and she was like ohhh noo you change the needle for injecting! i was really panicking!! It seams quite straight forward (i think) I just hope this is all worth it! If our embie survives the thaw, i think i will actually feel like i'm preg in a way.... i'm very nervous about it. 

Oh well I hope ur all having not too bad a friday the 13th! 


Take care

berry xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Berry, you will be fine with the needles. All takes practice, and you're going to do it every day anyway.  There are split opinions of girls who are doing the injections and who have their OHs/DHs do it - I am one for "do it yourself" - as you have the best feel for where the needle goes etc. 

As for delay for your D/R - so sorry to hear that.  But I am sure they doing this to get the best results for you, hun. 



Kat


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Berry
Sorry just a quickie as been away for the week and only just caught up with all the posts.
I didnt start D/R till Day 23 and was like you - could not wait to get started - but it was definitely worth it in the end.
I was going to get DP to do the injections but when it came to doing the first one - there was something about having the control over the needle going into my leg that made me have to do them myself.  I was never brave enough to inject into my stomach but didnt feel them at all in my thigh.

Good luck.
Hello to everyone - sorry for no more personals - just been out for lunch and best get back to work.

Speak soon
Hannahx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hi everyone!

berry, thats great about AF and March will come whizzing round before you know it.  I let DH do my injections as it was the only way he felt involved with the whole process.  I trusted him 100% to do them and even got him to do them at the hosp ,when we went for check ups, rather than the nurses!

Caroline, great news abour your AF too! good luck tomorrow.

We're back at ERI tomorrow morning for ET.  I'm still only allowed SET so that obviously reduces my chances but i've read too much about the risks with 2 embies put back in - i have a small cervix - and not going full term.  Hopefully valentines day will be a good day for us.  

hi to everyone else
xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls,

Littleareca Ebony2005 & Little wolf - thanks for your replies. I'm feeling not too bad about everything. Obviously starting sooner would be better than later but thats life i suppose. I think i have got into my head that this FET is not gonna work (i really dint think i will even get past the thaw stage)  so its just a extra bonus to me. I made the nurses check that i was on the waiting list for the July fresh cycle.... i am and the lovely receptionist (it the first time i have ever seen her, think she was called Rachel) she said "you are not goig to need this july cycle,... i have a feeling that your FET will work" I was like well i bloody hope your right! lol I really dont want to start thinking about this FET as i feel  i will get myself so wrapped up in it and become depressed when it fails (like last cycle) I'm hoping that the clinic will let me go for double embryo transfer as i will have had 2 failed SET but i know because of my age they r gonna push for SET again... i wont be very happy about it but i do want whats best for my baby of course... i just don't know how many more cycles DH and i can afford with doing SET sooo i'll just need to wait and see. 

Thanks girls for all the advice, hope you have a great Valentines day. 


Littleareca - good luck for tomorrow xxx


Ebony2005 - with my lastcycle (short cycle) i also did injections myself as i felt i could control it more... i was still a s*it bag! lol



Little Wolf - i agree 100% i like do do it myself lol 

berry xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Littleareca       
      
    

Good Luck for you transfer tomorrow ! Here's hoping it all goes smoothly for you  Feb14th definately a lucky date (it's my birthday)
will be thinking of you
Berry - 10th March will be here before you know it - the yellow buserelin needles are lovely and skinny and don't hurt. Take it easy and use the time to try and take things easy, eat well etc

mimou x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

should Buserelin be kept in the fridge i just thought about this now... i the nurse never said anything.... help!!


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Berry - I didn't keep it in my fridge - It was on the counter in my bathroom. Been D/R for 4 weeks and it did the trick, so I think it's ok to keep it out of the fridge? 

Woke up with slight headache but quite a bit of a back ache ... not sure if it's from FET (either way meds or pg/AF signs?) or sleeping funnily. 

Currently sitting with a heat pack in my back ... hope that helps.


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am officially ON the rollercoaster again - went to have my scan on Saturday (i.e. yesterday) and had first injection there and then. Today second one (Gonal F) and on until Wednesday when they will scan me again. Then I have to start soem other stuff -   , boy did I not pay attention. I am so tired, there was so much going on in the last two weeks. DH tried to buy a house, did not work, numbers did not work out and market is so unpredictable that we do not feelk like taking any risks. On top of that my colleague seems to be hell bound to take over the world and I will have to curb her enthusiasm  . On the positiv side, my other colleague has been an absolute star and helped me lots.
But I am quite emotional - does gonalf do that to you? Maybe I am just over tired. My friend is still not talkign to me. She who fell pregnant 'accidentally' for the third time had had her aby now and I have not heard from her for four months. Getting a bit awkward as people keep asking whether I have seen the baby yet, and I feel like answering 'no, because she is actually not talking to me'. But oinstead I just make excuses. DH is so fed up with me being upset abotu her, that he suggested i shiudl go aroudn to her house and talk it over. But I am so unsure, i tried to ring her loads and funnily she does not answer the phone (caller display!), so developed a rather close relationship with her answer machine ...   . I stopped calling her because I did not want to become her answer machine stalker ..I know I should not care so much because she has been inconsiderate and has been rather a one sided friendship even before all this, but it still hurts. 
Oh, heavens, I stop now.
Excuse wallowing (spell?) in sorrow.

Right how are yous all??

Kat - PUPO and having strange twinges (headache/back pain)?? Lets hope it is the embryo snuggeling in!!! 
Berry - I agree with Kat - burserelin does not need the fridge, just keep it in the carton and out of direct sun light. It gives a temperature range on the package.   Good luck with downregging. I had little side effects. Hope you will have none.
Mimou - hi there, how are you? Not long to go for you!!   So nice to read that your BFP was spontaneous .
littleareca - I had Saturday appointment around lunch time and they seemed very busy - how did you ET go hon? Hope you are takign it nice and easy now that you are PUPO. Lots of  
Hannah - another succes story - how are you??   
Vonnie - how are you getting on in the new house? Everything ticketyboo, I hope?  
Scotlass - how are you? I guess you had to return to work by now due to lack of snow   .
Neave - how did you ultrasound go? And your appointment on the 12th? Any results yet? I hope you are ok. You wrote that you expect tx in April, but your signature says March. Whatever month it will be, you need to phone in with the AF in the previous month. The clininc shoudl advice you. Good luck!!  
Dawn - how are you? How is your dog doing?? Not eaten the new sofa I hope   . I am stimming with gonal f and from day 4 will take something called Orgalutran, apparently it comes in pre-prepared injections.
Michelle - oh, hon, so sorry to read that you are going through a rough patch.   Life can be so unfair. Hang on in there!! I hope the waiting list will shorten while you are on it. 
Carabelle - ooops, that was you with the long stimmign on the short protocol.   I am confusing all the info I got - some form teh ICSI thread for Glasgow. How are you? The 20 week scan must be amazing - so much detail! I bet your Dh packed you in cotton wool when it was icy   so not to hurt the bump.

Big HI to everyone else - Doodler, Twiggy, Maz, CazzaW, Irishlady, Aly and margesimpson. Sorry if I have forgotten anyone.

Caroline


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

yea returned to work the next day lol 

only 9 days till i go back to the hospital omg what am i going to do they wanted me to lose 3 stone never managed it have lost a little i think but not much 

  they have discovered i have a blocked left tube 

will also get my results for my ovulating test to see if i ovulate 

  the doctor put me on male hormone tablets to stop my heavy bleeding which it did  but the hospital wrote to the doctors telling them to take me off them 

still no af (but not pregnant have tested) i go from one extreme to another bleeding all the time to not bleeding at all my body is well dodgy lol


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hi everyone!

mimou!  thanks for all your fairy dust.  How was your birthday, what a lovely day to have a birthday on.  Does that mean you get double treats from your husband?  

kat how's your 2ww going?  you must be half way now?

berry, i just kept my buserelin in a cupboard in the bedroom.

caroline are you on the SP?  I was on LP last time and used gonal f but because i'd been d/r i felt much better when i started using gonal f!  It does sound like you've got masses on your plate at the moment though.    about your friend, i have one like that.  i keep on trying to sever the relationship but she sort of plays mind games.  She'll send emails to a group of friends suggesting meeting up and then not give me the final details about it.      All conversations with her end up with her trying to be better at everything or knowing more about everyone.  I don't know why she feels the need to be like that.
It really was busy on Saturday wasn't it?  We were in just before midday.

ET all went pretty well.  I've got my one grade 2, 8 cell embie on board (the other 2 were frozen)  There seems to be a problem with my eggs in that they have slight inclusions on them.  The embryologist - who was sooo nice - chatted to us for a while about them and said she had seen eggs like mine only one other time in her 20 years in doing her job!!    She said that it shouldn't affect them as the last lady fell pregnant.  This time i got to see the embryo on the big tv screen in the corner - never got that last time.  So OTD is next wednesday.      

hi to everyone
xxx


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone! Sorry I havent been on much last few weeks   
Well I'm 5 weeks and 5 days now from LMP (4 weeks today from EC) and I seem to be keeping quite well although I'm exhausted and hoping that the second trimester will give me a bit more energy! 

Wishing all of you in treatment just now lots of luck and babydust    

Am really     for you all. I'll keep popping on to check how you are all doing. 

Aly xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi ladies, 

hope you're all doing ok.

Tomorrow is 1/2 way through 2ww ... symptoms again for either PG or AF or even from Climaval. So just the same as IVF. Doing my head in really. Pulling Pain on left side (ovary - or where it's SUPPOSED TO BE!!), tiredness, back pain, headaches ... today I'm feeling as if my body temp is higher, and I felt dizzy when I did a bit longer ironing.  

Have been over on the FET message board on the "FET during February" but that's mostly ladies who only started the D/R so not much in the same position as me unfortunately so feeling quite "alone" at the moment...  Even the treatment diaries are mostly pre  

Littleareca - wow, a grade 2 8 cell? That's good! Keeping fingers crossed for you hun.

   to everyone. 

Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Great news Little Arca, fingers crossed for you.

Kat, glad to hear you are bearing up on the 2ww.

AnneS, hope your are managing okay with the d/r, good luck for your scan.

Doing okay, just getting back into the the house, currently getting the carpets cleaned so hiding away on the pc trying to find a job!  After a bit of advice from you, when I went for my f/u Dr Kini suggested that I go for a hysterscope as I've had 3 failed goes at ivf.  Gave him a call to book myself in and he was non-commital about it just saying that as they have found nothing on the scans to suggest there is something preventing implantation the changes of them finding that there is nothing wrong is high so might not need to go through the op as it might be a waste, have any of you have this procedure and do you think it is perhaps worthwhile me going ahead with it.

Sorry to go on about this but would like your thoughts

Vonnie


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Vonnie- I had a hystoscopy(i dont know how to spell it) I had this when we were investigating into infertility. Everything came back fine with mine. Dr Thong said he knew nothing was wrong with me but he just wanted to be sure. 


I spoke to the clinic this morning regarding going abroad. They said it will be fine and they r sending me a letter out for the airline so i can bring my bruseline on board with me. Has anybody else ever done this? I'm a bit worried about it... what if they make me chuck it away!!!

Berry xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Berry,

I've taken my drugs abroad before and it was fine.  I just showed my letter to the guard at the x-ray scan and it was hunky dory

Vonnie


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

Sorry I have not been on here for a while but have been thinking about you all.

I really needed to give my head space from all the infertility stuff and get back to some sort of normality - it seems to be working!!

I am having my cyst removed on Thursday by Dr T. I think if I was just having the op it wouldn't be too bad it is just everything else it symbolises and makes reference to...about how they found the cyst, why it is being removed, the fact I have the same consultant doing the op who I saw for my treatment etc....Just want it be Thursday. Trying to stay calm and not get stressed - easier said than done. Am having my first general anaesthetic so not looking forward to that and wish it wasn't being done at the ERI. 

At least once it is out we can move forward and start thinking about the next step.

Sorry I haven't got time to do many personals but just wanted to say Berry - hi!! 10th March will be round soon and where are you going on hol? 

littlearca - pleased that et went well
little wolf - hope you are doing ok
AnneS - hope d/r is going well

and a big hi and   to everyone else
xx


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I've not posted for a while either, just trying to get my head straight and find the strength to keep plodding along this difficult road.

IrishLady - I'm sure plenty of folks have said this already but the cyst removal is really very straight forward. I had one removed in June last year and was up to high doe about it but it really was as a good an experience as I could have hoped for. I'd only had general once before and hated it but it was absolutely fine. I was very sleepy afterwards but by the next day didn't feel too bad and was home being waited on hand on foot within 24 hours of going in. It is significant though and I do understand how you feel. Give me a shout if you have any queries about it. It was Dr Tay who did mine - assisted by a Dr Horne (funny name for someone in gynae I thought!!) but all the staff were fab.

Vonnie - hope you are settling in to your new house and all is going well. It sounds like Dr Kini is giving confusing messages, very frustrating. I've been to GCRM now and had the ovarian assessment. Everything normal and my AMH was in the normal range (although in the lower level), we had a consultation and they seem to be fairly positive about everything. So we're aiming for April/May time. I like the clinic, folk seemed nice and re-assuring and I felt I could ask as many stupid questions as I wanted to. Not too bad to travel to either. We're West Edinburgh so we've done it in less than an hour both times. Just trying to keep things chilled in the meantime, though as I'm sure you know that isn't always easy. Latest is pregnant SIL seems determined to visit us with 1 year old during my treatment......she knows we're going through it too.....so a bit of diplomatic 'No' is required I think !

Good luck ladies on the 2WW - I know how hard this time is. Fingers crossed.

Peanut - how are you doing ?

Berry - not long now until March, it will be here before you know it. The Buserlin wasn't too bad. I had a bit of headaches near the end but that was just the last 2 or 3 days. It will be worth it all though.

I'm off sick today - bad head - so off for a lie down !

Hope all is well.

MM


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the info   Its looking like we r gonna be going to Mexico on the 1st of march!! I'm really excited!! I'm just worrying about my d/r drugs and what if i die when i start taking them or something!! i know i'm very extreme! I worrying about 1. getting my drugs onto the plane (i know hospital is sending me a letter and everything will be fine, but i wont stop worrying until i'm through security) lol 2: about the heat and room temperature (i know the average is about 30 degrees in Mexico in march... so am i doing the wrong thing?) 3: in case i have some kind of reaction to the drugs and I'm in a very far away contrey!! I just panic constant!!! lol 

Anybody ever done anything like this? 

Vonnie15 - i know u said u went on holiday and you showed ur letter at security... did the hospital post the letter out to you? or did u go and pick it up? I think they r gonna forget about me and not post it and i'm gonna panic! lol


helllpppp!!!!! 

berry  xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Berry,

Mexico, I'm so jealous don't think we're going a holiday this year as we've decided to do things to the house and get a dog.  The hospital printed one out for me when I went to get my scan and drugs might be worthwhile chasing them or popping in to get it if you live nearby.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well

Vonnie


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Vonnie,

I think i will give them until 2morrow for the letter to arrive. If it hasn't i will phone them and tell them I'll pop in and pick it up. Been having a look at the hotel... there are Iguanas all over the place!!!! I'm gonna be screaming like every half hour!! lol And also did u have to bring your syringes onto the plane? as i think i will have to have an injection on the plane as my flight is 9 hours.... i'm not sure i will need to work it all out. I'm so so worried!  

berry xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

quick 'me' update: Shortprotocol seems to do the trick for me, already my follies are between 8 and 13 mm  . Ican feelthem, too, all bloated  . Anyhow, this is after only 4 ,to day 5 days stimmming. Golly! Back for another scan in ony two days time (Friday). Do you knwo whether you can stim too fast?? Are my follies growing too fast? I feel very positive. Today I also had to start the suppression stuff - Orgalutran.

I am trying to update my signature - - bare with me  

Hope everyone is ok. 

Kat - how are you holding up honey?? Second half of 2WW is hell, am thinking of you  .

Big   to everyone.

Caroline


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Caroline - so pleased about good news at your scan !  Sounds like you are off to a flying start! Keep drinking lots of water. S/P seems to be suiting you . Will keep fingers crossed for Friday and more good news   

Kat - thinking of you - hope you are not going doolally analysing every twinge and symptom - it is so hard to go through all of the wondering and total uncertainty. Sending you heaps of positive vibes and happy thoughts for a speedy run up to testing day.     

Littleareca - how you doing ? Hope embie is snuggling in and you are taking things easy 

Irishlady - i totally know where you are coming from with not wanting to have anything to do with Dr T or ERI after sad experiences   . After my third lot of treatment went wrong I could really not bear to go near the place it made me feel such a sad failure .  I did get a very lucky break and am hoping the same will happen to you . I have since been back in much happier circs. GA is really not too bad for day surgery ( I had a hysteroscopy and a lap with Dr T) and it was fine- the staff were wonderful, joky and reassuring and I felt better very quickly .Things will be different when you get shot of your pesky cyst - it WILL be worth it. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and wishing you a speedy recovery


Berry - viva Mehico !! sounds fantastico and will take your mind off i/f and help get you relaxed and refreshed. Have a magic time.

Minnemouse - hope the horrid headache has gone and you are fighting fit again. Look after yourself 

Vonnie - how are you doing ? Lot on your plate just now !! 

mimou x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Caroline, Mimou, 

thanks for the thoughts - I try my best, but also battling with nasty headaches coming and going since ET ... wonder if it's hormonal stuff? Either from Cyclogest/Climaval or maybe PG? Or AF turning up again (heck, I didn't have one in over 6 months!!)    

Caroline - whoohoo! Short protocol really seems to be good for you!  Sounds like you'll have EC soon! Remember to drink lots of water as Mimou said - to prevent OHSS!

Well... off to another knicker check...  

Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been hiding out and not been on here for a while.  Still trying to get my head around my follow up with DrT last week.  Let's just say that he's not my favorite person at the minute!  When I asked for his advice all he could do was shrug his shoulders and tell me I'm a mystery!  I was really frustrated and angry but was trying not to let it come out, so came out as teary instead and all he could say was had I seen the counsellor - Nearly reach over and punched him!  Don't need to see the counsellor, but need a consultant to provide clear advice and guidance on what to do next!  

Managed to get a plan out of him for another cycle in Apr, but only after pushing him and talking about going elsewhere. Still not sure what to do with things going forward, but will see when I get time to get my head around it.

Sorry don't have time to do personals, will catch up later.

Kat & Littleareca - wishing you lots of luck with 2ww, keeping everything crossed for you       

Take care and big hugs to everyone
Dxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Peanuts, 

biiig hugs!!! I know what you mean, any doctor is frustrating me every single time - they know I've got severe endo, but they always blame the weight (and I am getting really angry if this is working this time because I've been shedding the inches...    ). 

Totally agree that a consultant should look further into it and then give advice. That's their blimming job!!! 

Uh oh ... headaches make me angry.... sorry!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls, 


I have loads of qns i need to ask some1... i hope you can help me  

What is the worst kind of side effects i could get from D/R?? and would these side effects happen straight away when taking d/r drugs or would it happen into the 2nd week? 

Do you think i'm being silly going to a hot country whilst d/r? We leave on holiday on the 1st of march and i start d/r on  the 10th. and i will be home on the 16th of march... so 6 days of D/R. 

Do u think if i put suncream over where i have injected i will irritate it or cause an infection?  

Can u get 'Sticky blood' when D/R? and as i have a long flight do u think this could make me have a blood clot? (yes i know i think extreme! lol ) 

Do u take ur injection 1st thing in the morning? or did you  do it in afternoon? Has it got to be the same time everyday? or if ur an hour or 2  late is it ok? 

Thanks for the help girls i really appreciate it, i feel like i'm not even gonna be able to enjoy the 1st part of my holiday as i will be worrying so much about taking the drugs. As i said this holiday was not planned at all, we just booked it yesterday (it was DH) but hey... I'm not gonna say no to Mexico!  

Thanks again berry xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Hola Berry!

please don't worry about the buserelin ( I know it is hard not to when it is something new ). I downregged 3 times and it is really really fine. I will try to answer your questions from my own experience..

I never noticed any side effects at all in the first week. Occaisionally towards the end of d/r I got headaches, but you must drink plenty of water to prevent yourself getting dehydrated - especially important if you are in sunny mexico. Paracetomol is fine to take and stopped my headache no problem, so take them with you. I sometimes got a wee bit ratty and over-emotional, but if you know this is because of the drug, you can get over it and cheer yourself up more easily 

I would not worry about being in a hot country as long as you don't go crazy in the sun ( but this would be the case whether or not you are downregging) as long as you drink plenty . I went on hiking holiday when d/regging and I could still climb big mountains 8 hours a day - I really did not feel any different and it took my mind off treatment.

I would not rub suncream into injection sites cos it might sting ! Can you inject high up on thighs or on bum and keep it covered with clothes to avoid any irritation?

I always did injection when getting ready in the morning so it was out of the way for the day  

Don't worry about sticky blood - do normal things ( move feet etc) when on the plane

As I said, it is really ok, and a holiday will do you good ! I would LOVE to go to Mexico - I love Latin America!! I am not jealous or anything  

Adios Amiga !  Hasta Luego !

Dawn - so sorry about your consult    Don't blame you wanting to deck him. No wonder you were upset. I have seen a lot of different consultants recently for all my recent carry on and I have really realised that they don't and can't know everything and that they all have different areas of expertise/different opinions. If he is shrugging his shoulders, I would really try someone else for a different opinion - they often come at things from a totally different angle. Thinking of you - sending huge hugs  

Kat / littleareca Hang in there !       

mimou x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

mimou,

Thanks for that! I feel a bit better now  xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Berry, 

I agree with Mimou. There were no worst side effects during any of my D/Rs apart from headaches (got migraines anyway), and DH insists I get quite moody!  

But nothing that would make you stop in your tracks really or take time out. 

My suggestion is: Listen to your body. If you feel a bit woozy, take time out (may happen due to hotter climate anyway). It's a holiday anyway, so take it easy.

I usually take my injections in the mornings before I go to work, so I have it out of the way. Didn't help that I am only working 2 days per week and decided to get up at 6:30am on these days due to traffic on Princes Street! This meant I got up every day at 6:30am but just went back to bed on my days off.  

Believe me, you will do just fine. Might take some time to get used to/get into a routine, but you will be fine.  

  
Kat


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Kat  starting to feel much better now.  

What would happen if i took the injection late? i'm also worrying about the time difference as they r 5 hours behind us... so  I need to work all of that our when i get home... well when i get on the plane.... i think i will bring two watches... keep on at our time and my other at Mexico time... so i dont get mixed up. ohhhhh i'm such a stress head lol 

xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

That's a good idea, Berry. I had to take HRT tablets while I was on Zoladex and had to take into account time difference for 2.5 weeks when we were in Florida. 2 Watches should be ok for that.


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

kat - how you doing , honey ? When is test day ? Blown you some bubbles and here is some lucky fairy dust:                    
Keeping things crossed for you x x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Mimou, 

test day is Tuesday ... not too positive today as I have pulling pains/cramps like AF ... but no spotting no nothing yet - but I usually get that day 9/10.... so we will see tomorrow/Saturday!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Kat,

Lots of luck xxxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh another thing i have to ask is why does it say on the Brserelin leaflet that this is for men only? i hope i have been givin the right stuff?    it says on my leaflet 'Buserelin acetate' is that right?


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Buserelin Acetate is the stuff. Might be called "Suprecur". It's probably stated "for men only" because it's gonadotropin (male hormone) - it's supposed to shut down your normal hormonal house hold so you don't ovulate naturally.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Kat,

Mine says 'superfact 1mg/ml injection buserelin acetate'  i hate taking drugs!


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

That's fine, Berry. Should be the same stuff. EFREC won't give you the wrong meds ... believe me, they check and double check ... from my signature you can see that I have done it often enough. 

1mg/ml injection buserelin acetate is fine. All you want to do now is shut down your system so they can produce more than 2 eggs when it comes to stimulation.  

Don't worry, hun - you're ok and you will get used to it. Once you've done your D/R and stimming you will feel absolutely weird when it comes to the 2WW and you don't have anything to inject (just the Cyclogest "bullets"). 

 

Kat


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Y do they have to shut my system down when it is FET? i know they know what they r doing.... but i just cant stop worrying. i hate it all!!! i think i'm worrying the most about the fact i have no IF issues and they r giving me all these drugs and what if something bad happens cos i dont have IF issues in the 1st place... i know i'm crazy lol xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry, Berry, thought you're on fresh cycle. 

They can do timing with your normal cycle if everything is normal so you don't have to take anything and they just do regular blood tests. 

In a medicated FET they make sure you're not ovulating naturally so you won't shed your womb lining. Shutting you down means your lining thickens as you won't have a period (that's when you "shed" ... sounds like snakes, eh?  ). 

I am not sure what your background is hun - is it a male factor for the IF? 

ETA - ignore that - just checked your signature. They just may want to keep everything right with you, thicken the womb lining etc.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Kat,

Thanks for that   I wanted to do Natural cycle but Dr kinni said  for best results i was to do Medicated... so i just went along with it as he knows best (i hope lol) I know i'm such a stress head and everything will be fine. I just phoned clinic to make sure the letter had been sent to me and surprise surprise it hadn't been sent   so i spoke to Dr T sectary and she said she will post it out 2morrow morning. Is it me or is Edinburgh clinic really REALLY unorganised? i noticed this as well on my last tx... very annoying! 

xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just popping on to let you know that Katerina has had her twins http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178730.0 

Hope everyone doing ok 
*
Kat*- thinking of you, lots of    for remainder of your 2ww

*Dawn*- sorry you had such a time of it at follow up  No wonder you feel let down  Really hope you're able to find a way forward 

*Berry*- lots of    for cycling this month.

*Littleareca*- well done on ET wit your lovely embie. Lots of    for 2ww.

*Caroline*- looks like SP going well then  lots of    for EC/ET

Love to all. Thinking of you.

Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know, Maz.  

As for me ... still nothing. Feeling a bit woozy from time to time, and my head decides to show migraine signs from time to time, so not really toooo happy with that, but then... if it's the hoped for result...      I think AF appeared the day before OTD in past fresh cycles, so I'm not sure what the whole thing is about...


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Kat, i hope its all a good sign for you!!!   

I have a qn about buserelin as on my fresh cycle i was on short protocol so i don't know about this drug. See when I'm withdrawing the drug out of the bottle into the syringe.... do i Pearce the bottle top? and will this mean the top of the bottle will always be open? the nurse told me 1 bottle would last for 10 days?

thanks xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you're all doing well on this Saturday morning!

Berry - yes, you pierce the top of the bottle with the syringe, into the plastic, when you draw the needle out the whole then closes up.  So its not open as such, so won't spill out.  When on a medicated FET they shut down your system with burserelin, so they can control everything when they build up your lining again.  Is it a wee blast you have in the freezer?  If so, they need to get the mining just right to put it back.  I know it all sounds scary, but once you make a start on the injections, it'll all go really quickly.

Kat - Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you hun, you've been through so much to get here        .  Hope all your signs are good  

Maz - hi hun, good to hear from you.  Thanks for telling us Katerina's lovely news.  How you been keeping?

Mimou - how you been feeling after your run in with chicken pox?  Hope you and bubba are both doing well.   I know I should be trying another opinion somewhere, but its just so scary to think about!  How was your experience of ACRG?  

AnneS - how did your scan go yesterday?  Hope those wee follies are growing nicley!     grow follies grow!  Any dates for EC yet?  Sending you lots of luck and positive thoughts        

Littleareca - how you been holding up on your 2ww?  Hope your not going too  .  Keeping everything crossed for you        

Big hugs to everyone else.  Off to get showered and maybe clean my windows - seem to have dog nose marks on most of them now!!
Dxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

peanuts - yeah, its a blast i have in freezer.... i have this fear that they r gonna shut my ovaries down and then they will never work properly again!! is that possible? or am i really a freak? lol   

xxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

omg girls my appointment date is nearly here i wonder what theya re going to say to me !!!!!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

scotlass - good luck for your appointment   

I have yet another qn lol when i am d/r am i aloud to take paracetamol?? 

thanks xxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

ty berry 

  i am scared they are going to say i have not lose enough weight 

  then they will wanna discuss my blocked tube and what they are going to do 

then give me my results of my ovulation test 

then probably say come back in 3 months and try lose more weight 

so will be back at square one again


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Scotlass - Wishing you lots of luck for your appt.  You may have to prepare yourself for them telling you to loose more weight, if they have already.  But try not to get too disheartened by that, you might remember Clarabelle who was put back to loose more weight - and she got a BFP first time!  Try not to worry too much, just write all your questions down and take them along.  I aways try to scribble stuff when I'm there, as walk out and forget everything they just said!

Berry - yes you can take paracetamol while d/r, it doesn't affect the drugs.  I bruise really easily, so used Anica cream on my tummy for the wee bruises - kept DH going that it was him leaning too hard while injecting me!    Try not to worry about your ovaries shutting down, once all the drugs are out of your system, your body would just get back to normal and your own hormones would kick in again.  

Kat & Littleareca - keeping everything crossed for you         

Big hugs
Dxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

ty peanut 

  i really dont wanna be sent away feeling feel emotional at the moment about it all getting to me 

  i feel i am being penalised cause i am overweight but there is heavier woman fall pegnant naturally


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

morning girls 1 day to go lol


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Kat & Littleareca - lots of luck !!


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey berry you ok chick ?


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi there everyone

I normally post on poor responders, although (see signature) I have had treatment in Edinburgh... I lurk here to read stuff though, so hope you don't mind me posting. I am currently 'between cycles'... with no hope of miracle bfp as I am single, so need to break my addiction to this site. However, i wanted to post a few comments, since I have some experience that might be useful...

Scotlass - don't know if we've 'spoken' before, but hello. I know exactly how you feel with the whole weight issue. It is so frustrating - I had a BMI of 23.5 before I started this whole treatment journey, then just before Christmas they were gonig to put off treatment because I needed to lse a few pounds (but they weighed me with 2lbs of clothing on - I made sure that when I went back I had the lightest weight nightie I own to put on and they didn't even bloody bother to weigh me!!).
Remember that although heavier women DO get pregnant naturally they really want your pregnancy not just to begin but to succeed - I know from my family (have two sisters - one v overweight, one not) that pregnancy if seriously overweight is much higher risk for you and for baby. Sometimes pregnancy when overweight can trigger stuff like gestational diabetes, as well as blood pressure problems (which don't always go away after the baby arrives, from my sister's experience). At the same time, there is also evidence that IVF is just more likely to work if your BMI is under 30 (you don't have to look like a supermodel though!). And if you BMI is over 34, IVF (in some studies) is 46% less likely to work. However, this doesn't help you to lose the weight, and there are also studies that suggest that any weight loss should be slow and steady, not involving sudden or drastic reduction in food intake etc (you don't want to end up run down or missing out on important minerals etc). I am back in the 'between cycles' mode, so trying to get healthier and trying to lose weight - well, Lent starts this week and that is the only time I can stay off chocolate! It is hard though. PM me if you want any advice or support. I really hope it goes ok tomorrow, and that you have lost enough weight for them to start you on treatment. Let us know either way though! and Good luck.

Berry - so pleased you are soon to start on down reg for FET. The medicated cycles seem to have better success rates at ERI (I've never had frozen embies, so cannot speak from direct experience of that). Anyway, down regulating DOES NOT make it likely that your body will forget to switch on again - even in those who are older and don't respond as well there is NO EVIDENCE for this, so don't worry. I also understand though that when you are going through this, all you can do is worry - that is normal as well. Paracetamol is fine, and headaches are part of the response to d/r for some (but lots of women have no side effects at all). Think positive thoughts about your little embie - and I will keep my fingers crossed that this works for you.

Kat and little areca - lots of luck and    heading your way.

Peanuts - hope all is well with you!

Hope you don't mind me butting in - I have posted more regularly here as well as PR, but when you respond dreadfully sometimes it is hard to post anywhere at all. This last time I had (another) biochemical, but am picking myself up again now and trying to get back to 'normal' - if I can remember what that's like! 
best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Elinor thanks for the lovely positive message!   xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

I am going MENTAL!!!!     Headaches are coming and going, I definitely don't have any spotting or bleeding and body temp is slightly higher than normal. 

Just HOPE I finally get a BFP tomorrow, but I just don't know!! Feeling positive, but I don't KNOW! Last time round we felt positive I had <5 when we got to the testing. Didn't have as much headache mind, but still. Not much other symptoms I think, deffo no nausea or morning sickness (when does that normally kick in??), but I feel tired and got more pronounced veins on my (.)(.). 

AAAAAARRRGGGHHH!!! Just send the guys with the vests over!!!


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

oh kat      the suspense must be killing you !!!!  
You don't need the men in vests !

I am so hoping you have got a bfp  

I did not get any nausea or sickness with bfp but definately got those veins ! Don't want to get your hopes up but sounds promising.

Lots of love and positive thoughts to you and dh for tomorrow 
Take care      
love mimou x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just popping on to wish Kat all the very best for tomorrow                  

I never had m/s at all but some nausea that started about 5/6 weeks. Prominent veins- definitely had those  So hope this is a good sign 

Maz x


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Kat,
All the very best tomorrow, we have everything crossed. I was absolutely exhausted before my BFP and my boobs got bigger. Good luck.
Maz, how are you and your gorgeous girl?
All good wishes and positive thoughts to everyone else.
Love Moira xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

goodluck kat 

  hope its a   for you xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kat

Just wanted to wish you and DP all the luck in the world for a BFP today.
Will be thinking of you xxx

Hannahx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Girls,

sorry for being away for so long again. Am thinking of you guys lots,but there is so little time, too muchwork etc. etc. and works seems to keepme sane at the moment.

Kat: am thinking especially of you today and wishing you lots and lots and lots of luck      

Berry - sorry to read that you are so worried - it is normal to worry and to feel unsettled about treatment. I had a medicated FET and I was also told that medicated FET allows very preciese timing of thickening of womb lining. This is very important for balsto transfer. I think it is a good thing that you go on holidays during downregging - I never had any side effects in the first 7-10 days, a little headache towards teh end of down regging, but nothign a little sun could not make better!!
Hope you got that letter by now!!   

Hi Maz - how is your little bundle - keepign you busy? 

Hi hannah - how are you doing?

Scotlass - hope everything goes ok with your appointment and that you can start treatment soon.  

Littleareca - how are you doing ? Any news yet? Hope you are ok and remember we are here, if you need us.      

Hello Moira  

Mimou - OMG not so long ot go for yourself, how are you honey??  

Peanuts - so sorry to hear that Dr T was not that helpful. I hope your wee dog is giving you lots of slobbery kisses    . It is hard to get through all this and to have to make decisions when we feel we do nto have allthe answers. take caer of yourself  .

Hi elinor - good to see you here - good luck for future treatment. 

Well, short protocol is really short - at least for me: had my last scan yesterday (monday) and was declared ready - egg collection is tomorrow mornign  . I can't beleive how fast this has gone!!!
I was advised that they will try for a double embryo transfer on day three, which woudl be Saturday, but this will all depend on what happens tomorrow. Will keep you updated!!

 Caroline


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just to let you know it's another  for us.


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh Kat,

I am so sorry          .
Life is so unfair   . Please come and chat. We are here for you.

Take care honey.

Caroline


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kat,  

Just wanted to give u a big , not been on much lately but had been   for you.  Take care and hope you and DH are doing ok

Vonnie


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Kat - I'm so so sorry!    Thinking of you xx

AnneS - I still have not had the letter!! I phoned RI today and i will go and pick up letter tomorrow morning, first thing. Hope ur well xxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

ss kat 

  had bad news too 

  need to lose 44 lbs before they look at me


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Kat,

how horrible for you both - I am so sorry to hear this news.
Take care of yourselves in this sad time
I am thinking of you and sending you the hugest cyber hug               
lots of love,mimou x


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Kat, 

I'm really sorry.    

You're in my thoughts.  Take good care of yourselves.

Claire xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Kat
So sorry - been thinking about you all day.
Hope that you and DH look after each other during this period.

Sending you lots of love and hugs.  

Hannahx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Kat

I am so sorry petal, sending you and Doug a huge         
Hope you're able to take care of each other and help yourselves through this hard time
lots of love & hugs
Dxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Kat   I'm so sorry about your BFN. We're here if you need us - sounds like hot chocolate might be in order soon! Take care of yourself.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Jan, 

yeah... I think that's about time again.


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Caroline - sending good luck for your e/c? tomorrow. hope you recover quickly and get a bumper crop of eggs  

Littleareca - good luck with testing -is it soon ?? Keeping fingers crossed for a good result   

mimou x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Kat,
So sorry  for you and Doug.
Thinking of you
Maz x


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hi everyone.

didn't work out for us again either.  

xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

I am so sorry Kat, big hug to you and oh  

Also littlearca really sorry to hear your news too  

My thoughts are with you both.

We really need a success on this page soon  


xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Littleareca - i am so sorry    take care, i'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady - how r u? xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Littleareca, really sorry to hear your news.  Hope you're ok.   

Claire xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

ok thanks berry...well not really!!
Had cyst removed last Thurs and still don't feel 100%, managed a few hours at work today (first day back) and am getting there.

However, when Dr T came round after my op he said you have endometriosis, call and make appt tom for next Fri to come and see me and that was it!!!! Was not really with it after the anaesthetic so didn't ask any questions. I had to check with the nurse later that I heard him correctly. I have just posted on the endo board so will wait and see what they say. I have been left with these questions and wish he had just said come and see me next Fri and not mentioned it. I have none of the symptoms so came as a shock.

Not sure if this affects treatment, if it is the cause of infertility as there hasn't been one up until now, is it just one ovary....see what I mean so many questions!!!!

I am trying to remain focused until 9am on Fri.

Bet you wish you never asked Berry!!!  
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady - i'm so sorry!   I do find Dr T to be very annoying. He makes me feel so uneasy and question absolutely everything. On the day we had EC DH bumped into him in the corrodor and he asked DH how many eggs i got so DH told him 12 and he rolled his eyes and shrugged!! DH and I were like "whats wrong with 12 eggs? is that bad? what should i have got? etc" the nurse told me thats his trademark! lol 

I hope you get all the answers your looking for at ur nxt appointment. Take care 

xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Little Arca, so sorry to hear your news   I hope you and you DH are taking care of one another.  Take care xx

Still not booked my hysterscope, tbh I've been putting it off as I'm not sure I want to go ahead with it.  Have any of you had one and do you think it is beneficial to get it done so to tick another possible cause of IF off?

Vonnie


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Vonnie15- I dont know if i already mentioned to you that i had a hysteroscopy done last year. I had this done for investigations into IF (even though we already knew the prob was with DH) Dr T said he wanted to make sure everything was ok with me too. We went ahead with this as it was a private treatment and our insurance covered it. Everything came back completely fine. (i dont know if DR T was looking extra money as it was private but i wasn't botherd as like i said we didn't pay for it) Is it NHS? If i was you i would go for it.... but thats just me.

xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hiya vonnie,
I  had a hysteroscopy/laparoscopy/tube test during investigations.
It is day surgery and you recover very quickly and get to go home the same day. No incisions/scars - it might shed some light on anything that needs dealt with.
I would ask Dr T why he is recommending it - what he would be looking for , what might he find that could affect an ongoing pregnancy and how he could treat it before you go ahead, so that you are clear about it - I would not want a G.A. without knowing good reasons why.

It is part of NHS treatment - you don't have to pay.

littleareca       so sorry about your result.Very sad and you need to look after yourself. Thinking of you   
love mimou x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Berry, it is NHS so I think I might go for it but going to discuss with hubby tonight.  Hopefully it will be done sooner rather than later but we see what their diary is like.

Mimou,  not long now, are you organised?  Basically was recommended to go for it as we have had 3 failed attempts and wanted to rule out something internal preventing the embies from attaching.

We've also taken the decision to become a threesome by getting a pup.  Not sure of the details but decided to go for it.

Vonnie


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

vonnie15 - awww getting a pup, that will be lovely!! I was wanting to ask you about when u took ur drugs on holiday. Di u bring the syringes onto the plane too? I wont be injecting until the 10th of march so i dont know i should bring them on board or just put them in the suitcase?? I have got to bring the Brusiline bottle on board with me as I'm worried about the temp it would be at when in my suitcase (once dh and i got our suitcases bk everything inside the cases were so so so cold, almost frozen!)  what do u think?? 
I need to pack everything tonight and tomorrow!!  It is also my 22nd bday on Saturday! so i'm getting a really nice bday prestent this year!


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Berry,

I took the syringes on the plane with me as I didn't want to take the chance of my suitcase going missing which would of stressed me out even more, only took enough to tide me over for the time I was away plus a extra couple in case I mucked up.  Coming back I put them in my case as they were used.

Have a great birthday on Saturday.

Vonnie


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

am sitting on the sofa, trying not to move - still a bit sore after EC yesterday   .
They got 7 eggs, which is ok for me. Have to phone today to see how they fertilised.

Berry - I definetly agree with Vonnie - take anything you need for downregging (needles and liquid) in your hand luggage. You do nto want to worry if they loose or delay your main luggage honey! I am sure nothing will happen, but better to be safe. Have a great, relaxing holiday. You will be fine with the injections, honestly. I was so so so worried and have a slight needle phobia and I was absolutely fine. I also went on holidays during down regging - though only to sunny Wales!  

Kat - how are you doing hun??   I hope you and Doug are ok.

Vonnie - I would go for the investigation. It is a small thing and maybe you can ask whether you really need full GA? Having just had the EC I was told again) that they do not in fact do full GA even for that. They give you drungs which allow you to be 'switchedoff', but you can still react and move so they knwo when you are in discomfort and it allows you to re-cover quicker and better afterwards. I imagine somethign similar is used for the lap?? Also: i had my tubes investigated and I only got local anasthetic (spell??). Better ask for details so you can decide.Good luck with that.  
I woudl liek a pub as well, but not before getting a proper home ...   Our dream home fell through last week!

littleareca - so sorry to read your news. Sending you a huge cyber hug   . This must be hard for you and my thoughts are with you.

Irishlady - you are having a difficult time. So sorry to read that you had to deal with unexpected news of the difficult kind. Dr T does not sound very considerat. I always get a bit confused as there are two Dr Ts - I think they can be quite different in their approaches? Anyway best of luck for your appointment next Friday. I hope you get at lest some good guidance then. Take care  

A big hello to everyon else: Mazv, Mimou, Clarabelle, Jan, Dawn, Hannah and Scotlass!

Love

Caroline


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh, my spelling is really letting me donw - although I would quite like a PUB some times, I think it is far too much work and i better go for a PUP instead   - ouch, laughing is NOT good with a sore tummy   

caroline


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for that vonnie & AnneS... i did phone the clinic to ask this morning and the said exact same as u both!  i better not get inspected when I'm coming home from Mexico.....    u know like u see in the movies.... rubber gloves and all   lol.... ok now i am getting ahead of myself! lol. Thanks again xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Berry!!

if you do get inspected - remember by that time you are on the downregging hormons, I am sure you can get away with quite outrages behaviour - scream, shout, burst into tears!!!     
Have a great holiday!!!

Caroline


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Littleareca - sending big hugs to you and DP!! So sorry for your result.  

Irishlady - I've got severe Endometriosis including a ovarian cyst which fills up ever so often. Dr T doesn't want to remove it as it's sitting on my right ovary which is the more productive one and more accessible one (left one sits very high). So we just drain it for the time being (but it usually grows while using stimms drugs and over the year without tx as well - but not as fast as when stimming). 

I've been through 4 laparoscopies since 2004 (investigation, removal of tubes, 2x cyst drainage) and they are using GA for that - learned it the hard way, and at #4 I finally got a female anaestethist who told me I am a very difficult intubation and I should wear a medicalert bracelet. 

If you have questions regarding Endo etc - just fire away or send me a PM - I am happy to help (considering it was very shocking news for me while I was beforehand "just" unexplained infertile). 

At EC they won't use GA as they need your reaction. Laparoscopy they are cutting (if not much, but still) so don't want you to wiggle about.  

AF not appeared yet. DH doesn't want me to eat anything I shouldn't eat just yet ... just in case the blood test was dodgy.  EFREC said it can take 7 days for AF to appear (I was NEVER that late mind!!), so we'll see.  Got an appointment with Dr Raja on Monday - and WE WANT ANSWERS THIS TIME!!!

 

Kat


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Kat what was ur blood result? was it <5??


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

I actually didn't ask - but it must have been <5 as didn't even ask to come back to double check or said it's chemical pregnancy (which I had in 2007 already). 

Still feels weird and it would be soo fab if I was just a "very late responder" ... but that's only wishful thinking.  Would be easier if AF would turn up asap, and the whole constipation would go away too. Sorry, TMI!  Haven't taken a bullet or Climaval since Tuesday morning, so do wonder...


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

kat- i'm sorry   u never know though.... it could be a late responder!! U had FET didnt u? its not over until AF shows her ugly face!


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah, it was FET. 

EFREC said to come back if AF doesn't turn up in 7 days. Ah well... maybe they do another blood test while we're there if nothing appeared on Monday.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Kat - with my medicated FET's my AF was always really late, compatred to full cycles where it turns up on the day or day after.  I'm sure the Climival and bullet combination keep the lining in place for a bit longer.  Although holding out hope for you   .  Good luck for appt with DrRaja

Littleareca - I'm so sorry to hear your news hun    , Sending you both a massive   and hoping that you're looking after each other  

Berry - hoping you'll not get searched on the way to Mexico!   Hope you have a fab holiday - very jealous!  Good luck with the d/r, you'll be fine once you get over the first shot!

AnneS - well done you on your bumper crop of eggs  , how did you get on with fertilisation rates?        .  <Liking you're spelling mistakes - now I've got a pup, I'd like a pub too!

Vonnie - I agree with he other girls, I think it would be worth going ahead with the Hysteroscopy to try to cross things of your list.  I had one after 3 cycles, and thankfully didn't show anything up.  It was under a GA, but think they only give you a whiff, and its over quite quickly.  I felt like I came round quicker that after EC's.  Well done you on deciding to get a pup, has been great having Murphy to take our minds of things and have someone else to look after.  Have you had your appt with GCRM yet?

Irishlady - wow, that must have been a shock to wake up to.  Try to make sure you write all your questions down as they come to you, so you can be armed and ready to see DrT on Friday.  Or I'm sure Kat can help you out with a few things to ask.

mimou - how you doing hun?  When are you planning to finish up work to become a lady of leisure before bubba arrives?    

Big hugs to Maz, Clarabelle, Jan, Doodler, Minnie, 
Take care
Dxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

it is late,but busy day tomrrow so just quick message: 6 out of 7 eggs fertilised - phew! ET on Saturday.

Take care

Caroline


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning All,

Anne, thats great news about your embies, hope everything goes well tomorrow.  I too would love to buy a pub, would save DH loads of money!!  Looking forward to getting our pup think it will be the distraction I need for tx.

Thanks for all your advice about the hysterscope, decided that its better to have it done than not so I called Dr Kinni to tell him to go for it and the next thing I knew I was in signing consent forms and getting blood taken and now just waiting on a date.  Not ideal as this is it might delay mt tx a bit, decided to give the ERI another shotm but not bothered as I need to get bloods done in March to see if my pesky thyroid is behaving itself ang want this sorted before I gove up some more cash.  On a positive side my h/r has come down from my ecg and Emma asked if I'd lost weight  

Dawn, good to hear from you, how are you getting on with your new addition?

Berry, have a great holiday enjoy yourself and just relax and think of the super duper eggs the sun will bring out.

Kat, good luck for your f/u on Monday hope you get answers to your question.

Hi to everyone else and hope you all are well.  Have a great weekend, its DH birthday so we are taking the bus into to town going shopping and then for a late lunch/early dinner somewhere - looking forward to it.  

Vonnie


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Caroline, just wanted to say that's the exact same figures I had - 7 eggs, 6 fertilised (and went on to have one bun in the oven!).  Good luck for ET tomorrow, and I hope everything works out perfectly.   

Dawn, sorry Dr T was so unhelpful.  Hope puppy is keeping you amused!  How are you doing?

Vonnie, enjoy the birthday celebrations with DH!  Glad you've reached a decision about the hysteroscopy, and I hope that pesky thyroid is behaving too!

Kat, hope f/u appt goes well.  Will be thinking of you.

Berry, have fun on hols!  Lucky you.  

Claire xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Woke up with migraine and am crampy ... have the feeling AF will be turning up today. Typically, feeling s**** on my day off work!  

Ah well. 

Caroline - good result, hun! Keeping fingers crossed your embies do lots of cell splitting now.


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Just recieved my letter to confirm treatment for APR have to call with MAR af. Just incase any of you whom are self funding price has gone up around £200 from Apr.

I just called to query this as the amount I was being charged is more that on the "pricelist" and advised of the price increase.

Hope everyone is well, really sorry to read about the BFN's     to all.

C xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi there, 

anyone fancy meeting up on Monday at the Chocolate Soup at Hunter's Square? We've got our follow up appointment at 1:30pm and I am planning on staying in town for a bit afterwards. 

I would like to keep it to us non-preggies/non-babies girls this time round because of the last BFN being just 1 week past. Sorry, ladies!

Kat


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

would love to of come but sorry i have to work 
                    
maybe the next time


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

had worlds fastest, smoothest ET today  . Really went very smoothly - nice change for me!!! Anyway, am now PUPO  . Bring on the crazy 2WW  . Off to do my relaxation exercise - apple strudel with litres of custard  .

Thanks for all good wishes!!!

Kat - sorry cannto make Monday and as I am in 2WW no-mans land, maybe not appropriate anyway. Have a great meeting though!!  

 C


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

caroline,   for you it works  aggh the dreaded 2ww.

kat, would love to have met with you - after such a cr*p week last week for both of us - but i'm going to an exhibition on Monday.  Let me know if you are about any other day for a quiet coffee.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

AnneS - fab news on your embies and smooth ET, hopefully that's a good sign of a smooth 2ww and next 8 months!          Keeping everything crossed for you hun and hoping 2ww isn't too crazy for you  

Cazzaw - looks like we might be cycle buddies!  Although I haven't got my letter yet, forgot about the Apr price rises - I wonder what their excuse is as inflation and everything else has gone down!  Sending you lots of      for your cycle

Scotlass - how are you getting on with your new diet regime?  Hope you're able to keep focused on the end game and not get too stressed out by it all  

Kat - have PM'd you, I can do tomorrow, but later on.  Unless you can meet up for an hour in Morningside in the afternoon?

Clarabelle - I'm doing ok ta, having lots of fund with Murphy, he's a great distraction and keeping us busy! How's you and bump doing?

Vonnie - glad to hear you've made a decision about the Hysteroscopy, I pressed them that I wanted mine before my next treatment and was in within 3 weeks!  Hope you get some answers, or at least able to tick it off as there not being any issues.  New addition is great, if a bit messy!!    Think he needs another bath after rolling around in the grass outside - still a bit muddy!  What are you thinking about getting?

Irishlady - how you feeling hun?  Hope you've got over your op, and shock from your news!  Good luck for your appt   

Off to take Murphy for a big walk to tire him out and to blow the cobwebs away from my slight hangover! 
Take care
Dxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Kat - really sorry I can't do tomorrow - work followed by two (yes, 2) meetings - ugh! Good luck with follow-up.
Love Jan xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks fotr the support peanut

starting weight watchers today so see how it goes 

  need all the good luck


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

not feeling too good today, so not planning on staying in town after follow up appointment. 

Another week maybe? Any suggestions? Next week Tuesday around 5ish maybe? 

Kat


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

good luck for your follow up today


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

just a quick one:

Kat - wishing you all the best for her follow up today. Hope you feel better soon hun!  

Scolass - good luck with the WW - hope they will give you support and advice.

Peanuts - we were house hunting on Sunday and I looked at every house under the 'would I fit a dog in here' idea ..., bit crazy given the fact that I should really practice PMA and consider the possibility of a baby.But cannto get myself to trust that dream ...  - Ooops, sorry, am draggin myself out of negative thoughts   . Give Murphy a slobbery lick from me  .

Hi to : clarabelle, Cazzaw, Vonnie, Mazv, Jan, Irishlady, littleareca, mimou, doodler and everyone else!!

Have headache since EC on Wednesday - urgh!

Anne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello 

just wanted to wish caroline anne all the best for 2ww. Sounds like you had a good smooth transfer and are keeping busy with the house hunting. Lots of    to you and dh 

Kat - hope you get some answers out of Dr Raja and that f/up is productive. Sorry you are feeling unwell and hope you get better really soon  

Dawn - thanks for message. I hope you can formulate a plan that suits you and wishing you all the best for next cycle. Hope Murphy is keeping you fit!
hello to Jan, Doodler, irishlady,littleareca,scotlass,berry,vonnie

mimoux


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi there, 

back from our follow-up appointment. Asked several questions but didn't really get much info. They admit that we should have been pregnant twice by now (statistically), and that everything is going fine until we're coming to the 2ww. I respond well to the treatments, produce good quality eggs, and through our 2 FETs we know that our embryos are good quality as well. 

IT JUST DOESN'T STICK! 

Are they going to look into the "why"? Well... not really. Did get the (in my eyes "Easy cop-out")answer about "weight" (BMI of course ... no, we don't do bodyfat measure!!). MIL suggested D&C (which they've done with her in the 70s and she was able go conceive DH) but medicine has advanced so they usually only do that to women over 40 where they think there might be a problem with the blood circulation in the womb lining. 

We asked about further tests, like "autoimmune implantation dysfunction" (thanks for the info there, Doodler), but of course the answer was "We don't do that". Because of NICE (or whatever the equivalent is in Scotland).  

So what are we doing now? The only thing Dr Raja offered me was a Hysteroscopy. Not sure if that will make much of a difference, but I think we're now also looking into having a consultation at another (private) clinic. What makes me a little uneasy with that means that any new clinic we're going to will probably have the 1st cycle as a "trial" ... so the "4 fresh cycles only" maximum we set ourselves at the beginning of IVF would go out of the window.  But if we'd know that there would be better chances elsewhere, I think we'd be happy to up that a little. 

Any new ladies: This is NOT to say that EFREC is not good - there are lots of BFPs coming from that clinic. It's just that I am (like Doodler and silver6) running against a wall now and that EFREC cannot (due to being an NHS hospital and therefore bound by NICE) help us any further. As I said, statistically we should have been successful twice now, but we're not getting younger, and us paying £4k (I believe it's now for a fresh cycle) again when there's nothing being changed for the 2WW is not very logical. 

Don't get me wrong, the staff is nice (well.. with exceptions) but there's not much more they can do apart from getting me through another cycle which most likely will end in a BFN again. We will deffo miss the nurses!!

Doesn't mean we're actually going to another clinic, but we're now looking into other options still on IVF route, including abroad (not necessarily US, but maybe Germany due to my family). 

Phew... not sure if I should delete this post now ... I am disappointed, yes. We can understand why EFREC won't do more "experimental" tests which have not been "proven" to be correct. But we can't shell out the money again and again and nothing further is being investigated. 

Sorry for negative post, Ladies...  
Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Kat

Sending you a big hug hun   

Well done you on asking the questions and pushing Dr Raja for answers, I know we're not getting answers, but the more people who push them, hopefully the more they'll look at offering different tests and treatments.

I have a friend who conceived after a D&C, after trying for over a year, so might be worth.  It could be done at the same time as a Hysteroscopy if that's what you decide to go forward with.  As I said to Vonnie, it might be worth doing that just to see if there is something or you can tick it off as another thing checked.

We're having a similar dilemma about moving to another clinic, its hard enough to go through things when you're just up the road from the hospital, never mind across the country - or in a different one!  But as you say, if they can offer a different approach, or tests to try to find out whats going on, then it might be worth it to reach that dream.

Please don't worry about the negative post, thats what we're here for  
Take care hun
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning,

Kat, hope you are feeling better today and that your follow up went ok.  It completely agree about the lack of answers and I also asked about immune testing and got the same response as you, it does make me mad as I the more I think about it the more I an convinced that this may be be the missing link and perhaps linking itself to the thyroid.  Have you had that checked out, it might be useful to ask your gp to check your thyroid antibodies as that can have an impact on ttc, I'm getting it checked out next week on the recommendation of the endocrinologist at the eri so perhaps its worth a shout.  So your going for the hysterscope as well, might see you in there.

Peanut, glad to her Murphy is settling in.  We are in the process of deciding about getting a chocolate lab, provisionally reserved one and going to see it in 2 weeks.  Been reading up on it and it going to hard work but I need a distraction from all this nonsense.

Anne, how is the 2ww going, hope you are taking it easy

Hello to everyone else, just heading out to hit the gym as I have pigged out all weekend as it was DH birthday so not been sticking to the no drinking or eating rubbish rule.  Back on the wagon today as I worked out it will be 10 weeks until we go again so its enough time be get healthy.

Take care
Vonnie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Vonnie, 

yes, I had a Thyroid check just in December because of my weight not shifting. Came back clear. 

Well done you to hit the gym - I woke up with earaches this morning and fortunately was able to get GP appointment. Ear infect and sore throat, but still in early stages so no antibiotics for me right now. It's probably just some virus that decided to "prey" on my run down body/constitution right now. 

So won't go to work today but most likely back tomorrow. 

There was a baby in the waiting room (JOY) so the doc had to deal with me in tears as well (haven't seen any babies since the BFN) but fortunately was very understanding.   

Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kat,

  hope your wrapped up warm in bed at the moment and your feeling better soon.  

Just got a letter from the hospital today, and booked for hysterscope on the 2nd of April.  I know its a GA but do they intubate you (stick the tube down your throat)?  

Vonnie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Am actually in bed, yes.  

As for the hysteroscopy ... I am not sure myself. Susan said it would be just a "whiff", so I don't think they will intubate - the camera is going through the vagina, so they won't need to make the small cuts like during a laparoscopy.  Best to give them a call? 

Do you know why they want to do the hysteroscopy for you? 

Kat


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

I have only posted on here occasionally, as I post regularly on the poor responders thread... Sadly, it's where I belong.... I have recently had another cycle at EFREC (see signature!) which again turned out negative (was another biochemical). I am really posting to say hello, to reassure those new or fairly new to the process that EFREC gets some pretty good results (nearly twice the national average for 40+ women - when I's feeling sad and cynical I reckon this is because they keep us waiting so long to start and between cycles!).

I also wanted to mention to Kat - I know how you feel, the whole BMI thing was raised for me in December, told I had to lose 4-5 pounds (over Christmas!), weighed myself at home and figured if I took of my winterweight jumpers and jeans I only had 2 to lose but they didn't bother to even weigh me in January.... In terms of NICE - I would have thought they should follow SIGN guidelines, since they are the ones that apply north of the border. NICE is for England and Wales (I know this because they have different criteria for smear tests and colposcopy - I ended up caught in the colposcopy system just because I was attending an English clinic, when in Edinburgh I wouldn't have needed it. Still stuck (due to cycling dates I couldn't go for follow up at exactly 6 month intervals, so although every smear and check I have had since referral has been clear I have spent two years trying to get discharged from the system!!).  
I have found GCRM in Glasgow are also helpful (friendly, supportive, approachable - even make  you a cuppa if you are early for appointments). I had a consult there at the weekend (couldn't get a follow up with a consultant at EFREC till the end of the month - amazing how different it is in the 'private' sector - though the cost is really about the same). They were quite clear that immunes etc don't have a huge evidence base in terms of treatment options, but were (a) talking about efforts to get local nhs hospitals involved in research (currently happening in Liverpool, likely to take a decade to get results in terms of what actually works best) and (b) happy to prescribe some stuff (prednisolone, aspirin etc) on the basis that it MIGHT make a difference, and while the clinical evidence is not currently available I can't wait around for it and the stuff they would prescribe is known to be safe in pregnancy etc so does actually offer a chance at 'something different'. 

For wider info - there is a support group now meeting monthly in Edinburgh. This has been organised through INfertility Network UK, and meets on the second monday of each month. I am happy to PM people details of where and when, since I know the posters up at EFREC weren't up to date last time I visited! It has only been up and running since autumn last year, so not hugely publicised yet - we've been mainly getting to know a bit about where we all are with treatment (lots of experience, including Edinburgh, other clinics UK and abroad). Next meeting is next week - so PM me if you would like to know more.

all best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Elinor, 

thanks for the info. I wasn't too sure what the Scottish Equivalent for NICE was, but it still seems that SIGN won't look into tests that have not proven or been accepted by the NHS yet. 

Can you PM me with the details for the meet ups? I think I still may have the details from Jan but am not 100% sure. 

Thanks. 

Kat


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Kat,

hope you are a bit better already   .
Don't apologise for a frank posting - that is what the thread is here for.
I can understand how you feel about treatment, advice and (lack of) options. It is very frustrating.
I always thought it is quite surprising how little is medically knwon about women's 'issues', until we spoke to the embryologist and I realised they know probably even less about the men     . And I do not mean EFREC in particular, but the whole 'fertility profession'. 
Anyhow, rant over.

Am going slowlyt mad  - as one does on 2WW and am feeling distinctively UNpregnant - oh  . 
Good side: no headaches   .

Caroline


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Caroline hope you're not going too loopy at the moment!! 

From what i've been reading from Vonnie, Peanuts, Elinor and Kat, am i right in thinking that ERI don't do ANY immune testing? If that's the case then how can they work out what the next steps are for each individual and what is actually going wrong with their treatment? Surely that just means blundering on with treatment after treatment after treatment all of which are failing?

Apparantly as of April they are starting oestrogen tablets before FET - i thought i heard the nurse saying they were stopping buserelin with FET's but i may be wrong there. Now ERI are also mentioning Belgium as a tx option, as well as Cyprus and Barcelona. If you go abroad would they do all these immune tests before they started tx? I'm thinking that we'll have the FET in May and then another fresh cycle as well and if it hasn't worked by then then we really need to look at new options but like Kat its a worrying thought that if you go somewhere else the first tx is seen as a 'trial cycle' and that's when money becomes a real issue.

Kat, what does a hysteroscopy potentially find out? Do they change your meds if they find something?

i think i'm confusing myself with all this now  

xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Littleareca - ERI will do a limited amount of additional testing in the event of 3 failed cycles (hysteroscopy, unless you had one as part of initial investigations) or a number of biochemical or early m/c.  But they only carry out the proven m/c type tests, and then only after a bit of pushing.  Again because they are bound by NHS protocols and SIGN, and as Elinor said they're not willing to look at treatments unless they have gone through a decade of testing and proven results.  My FET in Dec was through the new protocol of oestrogen tablets as opposed to buserelin, and was much easier - mainly because I hate d/r its turns me into the b*tch from hell  !!  You're right in that you should try about 3 fresh cycles, but if they're not learning something different from each cycle, then it is worth having a look at whats available elsewhere.

AnneS - sending you a big hug   and lots of        for the rest of your 2ww.  Its easy to say, but try not to get too caught up on every wee twinge.  What kind you do to distract yourself - shopping for a new house?  Dream about all the things you'd do to that dream house when you fin it - colour schemes, redecorating, etc, etc!  Kind you tell I'm trying to persuade DH to do some painting!! 

Elinor - Sorry to hear about your biochem in Jan  , hope you're doing ok  .  Thanks for your insight about ERI and GCRM, interesting to know they're willing to try other treatments, might have to make more enquiries.  Can you PM me the details for the meet up as well please 

Kat - how you doing hun?  Hope you're day in bed has help ease you're ear infection  

Vonnie - they definitely put you under for a Hysteroscopy, its only a whiff as it a short op, but they do intubate you - or at least I assume they do as I had a really dry throat for a couple of days after my op.  Good luck for yours on the 2nd  .  A choc lab sounds fab - my pal got one a couple of months ago and she's lovely - hard work to start with house training, etc, but really worth it.  Just make sure you have room as they get bigger than you think.  Have you read the book Marley & Me? - would recommend it for anyone wanting a dog, especially a lab.  Lots of stories about the trials and tribulations of owning a lab, lots of laughs and a few tears along the way. 

Big hugs to Maz, Flash, Doodler, clarabelle, Cazzaw, Jan, Irishlady, mimou and everyone I've missed!  
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello Ladies, 

hope you're all doing ok at your respective stages of tx. 

Dawn and I had a fab time at our meeting on Wednesday and agreed that we should have a bigger meeting to include all you new girls as well. Any suggestions where to go and when?  

I'm thinking about going to the monthly group on Monday - would be great to see some of you there. 

  

Kat


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

am still here, waiting is not getting any easier. The 2WW thread is mad busy, but I found several people who test on the same day as me. Not sure why that makes me feel better   .

Peanuts: Thnaks, not completly crazy yet, but can only counteract it wiht teh REALLy expensive kind of shopping - a new house!!! We will put an offer in en dof this week or next hopefully.Hope you got yoru Dh to swing that paint brush!!

Kat - glad you had a good meeting. I went to the Monday group once, was very nice and friendly, no pressure. But Monday is no good for me usually, so won't make it back in a hurry.

littleareca - I think there will be quite a few changes to treatment protocols. Not sure about the details, but I was told that they are and have been lookign at outcomes from different protocols and compared them and will make changes. I guess you can only push them by asking plenty questions. I certainly always do.

Take care,

caroline


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

has anyone been to a dietision (sorry about the spelling )

  i am being reffered to one by the hopspital 

  what will i be expected to do ?


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Scotslass,

i went to a dietician (not sure about the spelling either   ). I went with Dh to be adviced on healthier life style. She did a lenthy 'interview' with us to establish our eating habbits etc.. We then went away with some general advice, what to cut out (tea, coffee, sugar for example) but what teh alternatives coudl be and also the advice that if we cannto cut things out to try to reduce them instead. Also some advie on which supplements to take and how to take them (time of day and wha not to combine). She then analysied our answers and had also taken hair samples for analysis (maybe that is a bit OTT, but does nto hurt!!   ). we had a secodn meeting where she wen tinto more detailed advice - what she thought we were lacking, any serious deficiencies (u, major spell problem!!) etc. and a more detailed plan of action. We got lot sof hand outs with lists of foods to try to eat, suggestion of supplements to address our 'issues' (like: multi vitamins, fish oil, garlic, etc.).
Basically you end up with a list of (quite expensive) suppleents and advice on food groups and how to change your eating habits, the rest - as they say - is up to you. Our dietician was actually a nutrisionict and I am not sure abotu the similaritties there ... I hope this is helpful all the same.

Good luck!!

caroline


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh dear, I wrote the last post in such a hurry - please excuse the terrible typing!!


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

do not worry thanks for the advise 

  been to the docs and they are happy to refer me so i am happy at that so will see what happens now 


  and thanks again for the info


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

and good luck and loads of      

  for your test day x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Scotslass!!

I am goign slightly mad, but amholding out and try not to panic. This house buying business is doing the trick - too much else to worry about!!   

Evening all!! I hope you are all well.  

CA


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Caroline - 2 days to go    wishing you all the best and hope you are keeping reasonably sane   
Good Luck with the house buying - MAJOR distraction tactics.
Lots of love and        
mimou x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

AnneS - wow that is major distraction techniques going on.  Good luck for your test day and house buying - hoping for the double for you and DH              Hoping to get all the details from you when you get things sorted.

Scotlass - I have a pal who had issues with her weight and got her Doc to refer her to a dietitian.  She found it really helpful - lots of info on portion sizes, calorie counts for each meal (breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks), types and combinations of food she should be eating, etc, etc.  Also helped her with some structure and follow up meetings to track her progress, etc.  She lost weight, in  a controlled way as opposed to faddy, and looked fab.  She's since put most of the weight back on - but that because she's 7 months pregnant  .  Good luck with the referral, hope it helps you too.  

As Kat has said, we met up last week for a natter over a coffee at the Gyle - didn't want to depress everyone with our rantings on why things haven't worked!  Hopefully we've got that out of our system, so would be really good to have a big meet up to catch  up on everyone's news, and meet some of the newer faces on the thread.

Anyone up for it?  We could do the gyle for a coffee, or somewhere in town for food and a wee glass of wine?  Any preferences?

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Dawn

It would be lovely to meet up again. Coffee or dinner would be great, I am happy with either option.

Caroline - how are you doing? Hope the house buying is still providing you with a distraction  

Littlewolf - thanks for your posting on the endom page. I am still getting my head round everything. Zoladex is ok so far but am only 2 weeks into it  Though have been waking up in the night v hot and sweaty, which isn't particularly nice  

Sorry haven't anymore time for personals but   to all.

xx

ps I am down for IVF again in June...took a while to get our heads round starting treatment again, it would be so much easier if you knew it would work


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well, just wanted to wish Anne S all the best for testing tomorrow, will be thinking of you hunni.

Scot Lass, sounds as if your on the right road for seeing a dietitian, and i hope it all goes well.#

Dawn, would be up for meeting for a coffee or something a bit stronger.  Just keep me posted.

Hope you all are doing ok, nice and sunny today heres hoping it going to get warmer soon

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi girls

Been keeping up with all the chat in here - sorry been rubbish at posting.

Just sneaking on at work to wish Anne all the best for testing tomorrow.  Sending you lots of positive thoughts and best wishes.

Sending lots of love to everyone

Speak soon
Hannahx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm now on the waiting list for hysteroscopy ... 6-8 weeks and it's Dr T doing the honours. 

Just wanted to quickly wish Caroline all the best for testing tomorrow!!! 

Irishlady - Zolly is ok ... getting used to it really, and believe me, having 1/2 year or so without the mess of a period... BLISS!!!   You may still experience some light bleeding next month, so don't be alarmed. I was totally worried about that as I thought it was an immediate shut down but it usually takes 1-2 months for me to "take" after a break. 

Am feeling totally shattered and am already in bed with heat pack on my tummy ... it's the week after period but I am feeling crampy...  

Speak soon!
Kat


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

thanks sp much for all good wishes. We are nearly off to ERI for THAT blood test. Iam still not so sure how I feel about it. Did I stop caring   Probably more a case of severe self protection. I will be in touch. 

Take care

CA


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

good luck


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

Today is our day and we had a BFP. We cannot believe it and to be quite frank we will hold off celebrating because we both cannot yet trust this. We will wait and see how things develope and we are grateful for this chance.
Thank you all for thinking of me/us. It gives me strength.

Take care

Caroline Anne


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Anne

Just wanted to say congratulations!     

Thats fantastic - so pleased for you. 

Sending you lots of good wishes for a healthy pregnancy ahead.

Hannahx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratulations on your   

Best wishes to you and your oh.

  xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

caroline - brilliant news !!! so pleased for you both. many many congratulations.
It is totally understandable that you will be feeling very scared - hope you can take things one day at a time and remember that each day that goes past means your bean is getting stronger and stickier !
I am so happy for you. 
Take it easy 
love mimou x x


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Caroline, what amazing news!!!  I'm thrilled to bits for you.  

I understand your caution, and I'm wishing you all the best from here on in. 
     

Claire xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats, Caroline!!! Keeping fingers crossed that the embies stick and you'll get towards the first hurdle of 6 weeks!! 
Totally understand that you're cautious!!

Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Caroline - so please for you hun, congratulations!        One day at a time hun - now for your 3ww til your scan - and you thought the 2ww was bad!   

Irishlady - so you've been sorted out with Zolly then?  Hope it does the trick with your endo.  Well done you for getting a plan sorted for June, its so hard to think about the next steps sometime, so   for getting it sorted.

Kat - well done for getting your appt sorted for the hysteroscopy.  Hope it comes up with some results for you.   Hope your cramps have eased and your feeling a bit more human again - although you can't complain too much if you've had 6 months A/F free!   

Vonnie - it can't be long til your op as well?  Hope you're not worrying too much.  Any more news on a puppy?  

How about meeting up during the first week of April?  Any night suits me, so let me know what suits best.  Anyone have any ideas of somewhere to go - somewhere where we can get a table and a bit of privacy - not everyone wants to hear our talk of sperm and embryos, etc, etc   

Big hugs to Mimou, Maz, Clarabelle, Hannah, Doodler, Scotlass, littleareca, Elinor and anyone else I've forgotten  
Dxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Dawn - feeling ok now ... no cramps, but pulled a muscle in my shoulder, so in pain there now!!   

First week in April for meet up sounds good to me - if we're going for evenings I would prefer Tuesdays/Wednesdays as I am working then and am in town anyway ... we're planning on cancelling my bus pass as I hardly go into town centre on my days off now and it's cheaper to get day tickets.  As for ideas where to go ... uh oh ... will google and see if I come up with something. 



Kat


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all doing good. Congrats AnneS wonderful news for you.

Peanuts do you know when you will roughly be starting your treatment? Would be great to have a buddy! I am not sure how it is going to work for me for some reason I had it in my head that I would start day 1 or 2 but reading into things more this could be day 21! does anyone know how they decide?

I have just found out that I am being made redundant from my job too  could not have come at a worse time!!

So am now just trying to relax and get as ready as I can be to start tx easier said than done!lol

C xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the congrats. I am so worried about this that I did not post a BFP yet on the BFP thread. I have only told one friend and I cannot tell my family. But I feel guilty not telling them and my other friends. Oh c***, what am I moaning about?? Ignore me. Only after such a long journey I think the notion that everything will be easy, rose tinted and fine has somehow lost its sparkle. As peanuts said - I am onto the next agonising wait.

I hope you are all well. Take care  

CAnne


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

where has everone been this weekend very quiet


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI girls

Yes, has been v quiet hasn't it!  My excuse was that me and DH went away over night on Friday as it was 10 years since we first met!  Thought it was worth celebrating as we haven't managed to kill each other in that time   .  

Then went to the rugby on Saturday - poor DH had to sit with me and lots of other Ireland fans while we hammered them!!    Then we got home to a power cut - just us and our neighbour.  Didn't get power back until 5pm last night!    Was a bit of a nightmare but got there in the end.  So now finally get a chance to catch up with you all.

AnneS -   I know its so hard, but please try to take it easy - and enjoy each day as it comes  .  Was the house buying as successful as the cycle?  Hope so and you can spend the next 3 weeks planning for your new house!  If not, then a spot of house hunting might do the trick - how about going to nosey round all those houses out of your price range just for the hell of it!  

Cazzaw - I'm waiting for A/F to arrive, should be this week sometime if she behaves herself.  For most people they start you on day 21-23 (depending on the length of your cycle), unless they manage to get you in for a scan on day one and depending on how many ladies are going through things that month.  It might be worth phoning them and asking if you could start on day 1, that way they can work out what suits them and let you know before you call in with A/F.  Really sorry to hear about your job  , really hope you get something else soon  .

Kat - how's your shoulder?  Hope the pain has gone .  Hope you and DH are looking after each other after your cycle  .  Tues or Wednesday suits me for meeting up, so we'll see what others think.

So how about meeting up on the 31st March or 1st April?  Let me know what suits you all and then we can work out where to meet up.  We've met at the Omni centre before as it was handy for people driving to get parked, or we could meet up in town?

Take care all - off to walk the dog and walk off the calories of eating lots of nice things over the weekend!!
Dxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Caroline Anne*- didn't realise you'd tested last week!!! Just popped in now to find out how things were going... pretty well then  Huge congrats  I know how nerve wracking it is waiting for the scan but try to keep up the PMA   

*Kat*- glad to hear you got appointment sorted and Mr T himself doing the honours! Hope it goes well 
*
Peanuts*- hope you and DH had a fab time away. Hope all going well with the new pup too 

Love to all the ERI (and other) girls
Maz x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi

My excuse for not being on here over the w/end was because I was away! Had a v realxing, enjoyable time catching up with old friends. 

Dawn - I'm up for meeting in a couple of weeks. I can only manage the 31st March and not 1st April. What's the plan??

Tons of work to do so better get back to it  

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm baaaacckkkk!!!! I had a great time in Mexico! it was really lovely! I'm nice and brown   lol I started D/R on the 10th of march and so far I've been ok... i think i'm having very slight headaces but i dunno if it was just too much sun lol I have my next scan on Tuesday.. so I'm looking forward to that. 

How is everytone else?? what have i been missing?

AnneS congratulations on ur BFP!!! welldone you!!!   

Berry xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello Girls, 

have been to EFREC at 9:30am (was there at 9:10) to sign the paperwork for the hysteroscopy and to get an appointment. Had originally planned to go straight to work afterwards, but as I was waiting a) 30 mins to see Dr Raja and then b) about 60 mins in the Gyn section (small waiting room mind with only the ladies who have to complete a questionnaire were sitting for 5 mins each - but bad enough seeing some ladies in different stages of preggers walking past for scans) to get a date for the hysteroscopy! So I phoned work to swap today for Friday.  

So ... got my date for 2nd April. As far as I know that's the hysteroscopy date and not the date I have to go in AGAIN for the pre-op stuff. Dr Raja made it sound as if it's the OP itself - well, let's hope. 

Dawn - I am up for meeting ... on the 1st preferred. I have an appointment with the sleep clinic on 31st and as I am not sure how long that will take I am not planning on working that day (but can come into town in the evening if that's the preference for the others).  Hoping I will be working on the 3rd instead though, depending on how bad I feel after hysteroscopy - so that MAY be another option?   Omni Centre sounds good - Slug & Lettuce? La Tasca sounds good too. 

PS: Shoulder is fine. 


Caroline - how are you holding up, hun? 

Berry - glad you enjoyed Mexico and got on with the D/R ok - the headaches may be due to dehydration - get more fluids in, hun!  


Have been taking advantage of the nice weather and have given my lawn (otherwise known as JUNGLE) the first "haircut" of the season ... geesh, the grass was VERY long and not easy to cut as it was all bent over. I also planted 3 fruit bushes (redcurrant, blackberry & gooseberry) and my seed potatoes in the barrel & potato bag.  Now my back is not happy with me...   Currently sitting in bed, watching TV and about to look into gardening mags as my back garden REALLY needs an overhaul!  

Hugs to you all!!!

Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Berry, welcome back.  Glad to hear you had a fab time in Mexico and that the jabs aren't to bad - as Kat says keep up the fluids.

Kat, I've got my hysterscope on that day as well so will look out for you.  I'm in tomorrow for my pre-op assessment.

Peanut, going to see our puppy on Saturday, so looking forward to it.  I think we've decided that we are going to go for it as it will be a good distraction away from all this baby nonsense.

Knackered today as not been sleeping well over the past few days.  Think its the stress of not having a job and thinking about the op, but got into to garden today and planted a few things and gave it a good tidy up so hopefully that will put me to sleep tonight.

Hello to everyone else and take care

Vonnie


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Not been on here for  wee while.

Im due to start my 2nd round of ICSI at ERI soon. My tx is May was supposed to be phoning with April AF but I phoned to check AF due 30 march and sometimes 30 day cycle so they prefer I phone end of March. Good to get started sooner rather than later. Bill arrived on Mon, have to pay that before we get 1st scan and collect drugs.

Kat I remember you, how are you? do you have your hysteroscopy at EFREC, might bump into you expecting to get my scan about then. You are very productive in your garden, mine is just some patchy grass with weeds in the pots  

Berry Im jealous of your trip to mexico, no holidays for us this year with tx to pay for  

AnneS dont know you but congratulations   hope you keep well, although a little bit sickness is comforting when you dont know whats going on.

Cazza when are you starting tx, we might be cycling together.

Missed loads sorry will manage more personals soon.

What are you all doing with drinking alcohol? I have cut back and had hardly any since christmas. But got a night out on 4 april and was trying to decide whether or not to make it my last blow out before start down regging (guessing be about 21 April) 

Struggling looking at the pregnant lady in our office. Its twins and she conceived naturally 1st month (she takes great delight in telling everyone that despite knowing I have had fertility problems) thankfully I think she will be on maternity leave by the time I get to the end of my tx but the pregnancy chat is too much sometimes I have to walk out  I feel bad for moaning and resenting her because its not her fault she can conceive naturally and I cant.

Must dash. Looking forward to chatting.

xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hullo Jane, 

we've got several 2nd timers back (lots who got BFPs). I remember you too!  

Will have my hysteroscopy at RIE, but as far as I know it will be at the outpatients/day surgery in the other wing. 

As for drinking alcohol ... I hardly drink (don't even qualify for "occasionally" really) but think it would be ok to have a bit (just don't go all overboard!  ) on 4th April. 

And  on the colleague - I had a pregnant colleague last year and it was really bad as she was sitting just 2 desks away. Now there seem to be a lot of pregnant women around in my area, but fortunately nobody in my team. 

Speak soon!
Kat


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls,

Hope ur all well. Just wanted to ask a quick qn regarding D/R and AF. So, as u all know i sated d/r on the 10th of march. My AF arrived on 16th of march (Monday morning) and it seams to be stopping already.... is this normal when on d/r? i am usually about 6/7 days of AF and this time has only been about 3 days   I've been trying to drink as much as i can but still getting sore heads and feeling a bit snappy..... but DH said  I'm not really bad, I'm really trying my best to be a gd girl   

thanks  berry xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Berry, 

your AF on D/R is usually lighter and shorter due to the D/R drugs. I can remember that I sometimes don't even get an AF at all because I respond so well to the drugs and am totally shut down (of course, my last 2 fresh cycles were after longer terms on Zoladex so that might have helped). 

If you still have headaches you can take paracetamol... but that is about the only thing you can take. And being a bit snappy seems to be the trend on D/R, so don't worry.  



Kat


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi little wolf,

Thanks for that... now i can stop worrying!   thanks xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Thats AF here just called ERI (answerphone)  waiting on them getting back to me sooner rather that later as was hoping to do SP but maybe thats just me in too much of a hurry!!

Feeling really nervous now been a nightmare for the last few days really weepy and snappy!! hopefully will be a bit better now......... 

hope everyone is well I am so rubbish at personals but I do read and follow everyones journeys.......


Take care 
C xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Scotslass - everyone seems to have been away last weekend  . How are you?

Peanuts - rugby - whohoo!! Wasn't it great?? I loooove watching six nations. More this weekend, thoug hnow that we knwo that Wales cannot win it, it is far less interesting ...   Unless they achieve those magic 25 points, but how liekly is that ...   House buying is not that succesful yet - we have not bid for it yet   ! And as for noseying around the pricey houses - that is what we do anyway   . Then we get all sensible and make budgets ... 

CAzzaw - so sorry to hear abotu you job - what a shock. Fingers crossed that you will find something new. Good luck with you treatment. Fingers crossed, ERI rings back soon and squeeze an early appointment in for you! I downregged twice from CD2.    

Mazv - hi there - how are you and lovely Lily - I love that picture of her with the big smile!!  

Irishlady - sounds like you had a fab weekend. Shame about having to return to work though - eh?  

Berry - sounds like you had a great holiday - best preparation for your treatment. I agree with Kat's advice re. weak AF under downregging - totally normal. And I amsure if your Dh is reassuring about your snappiness, it cannot be that bad.  

Kat - glad to hear your shoulder is sorted. Good luck for the 2nd of April. And careful with that garden work - you poor back!  

Vonnie - good luck to you ,too for the 2nd April. I hope you will have new work soon.  

Jane1604 - Hello there. No easu answers with the alcohol, but I woudl say between teh 4th and the 21st is quite a bit of time - so you should go and have a good time!!  But no inappropriate behaviour, loud singing and dancing in the street, eh?   Good luck for your treatment.


I am doing fine - maybe I am getting used to this waiting game ... Still no side effects. And I moved my scan from 1st of April to 3rd as DH is away and I cannot face it by myself.  

Take care - all of you.  

C A


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi there, 

just got the letter from RIE - hysteroscopy is on 2 April at 11:30am. Vonnie, when is yours? Pre-op assessment is on 26th March. With pee sample ... in a clear bottle ... where do they think I can get a clear bottle from They NEVER think, do they?? Will have to pop to the GP on Monday to beg for one!  

Off to do more housework..  

Kat


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

just got the call!! 1st they called as said come on tue but then called me back to see if I could make it tomorrow!!

Have been crying on and off since!! how stupid am I     

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazzaw - awww hun! i know the feeling.... u feel so so un easy, constantaly thinking about tx and just wanting to start. I wish u all the best hun   we might be in at same time sometimes as i am d/r  my basline scan is on tuesday at 8am.

I actually almost forgot to take my injection 2day as i'm still getting bk into British time and trying to get through all my piles of washing and ironing (40 bloody kilos!!... well near enough!) Today is day 10 of d/r for me.... i dont think i'm too bad. Slight sore heads and a bit snappy... i feel like i know this FET is not gonna work, so i'm not really banking on it. i'm quite relaxed about everything.... for a change. I'm putting all my energy into my next full cycle in July..... well i really hope i dont have to but its my back up..... but i know deep down this 1 wont even survive the thaw   ohh well. 

xxxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi 

TY Berry - I have now managed to just about compose myself!!!

Appointment tomorrow now so Its looking like am going to do SP.

How long does the 1st appointment usually take??

C x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Mmmh... suspect they are going for a dummy transfer as well, so I think about 30-45 mins? 

Kat


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazzaw - have u done the paperwork?? if yes then about 45 mins good luck  xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Hope you are all well, I'm grumpy today.  Long story so won't bore you with the details so decided to go out a run with my friend so feeling a bit less grumpy now!!  

Anyway moan over, Kat I was at the ERI for my assessment yesterday and everything went ok.  Didn't take a pee sample as I didn't have a jar on me and I didn't have time to pop to the Drs to get one.  I'm also booked for mine on the 2nd at 11.30 so I'll see you then, I'm also getting a d&c, are you?

Really looking forward to the weekend as we're going to see our pup for the 1st time and then heading to Glasgow for a meal.  Should be good.

Hope everyone is ok, has anyone heard from Mimou, she must be due soon.

Take care

Vonnie


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Yeah all paper work done i think!! 

TY for info

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

my head is sore


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello to everyone,
just popping on to say i haven't forgotten about you all but just that I'm having  a break from FF. Dh was made redundant last week which has implications for paying for tx and today is anniversary of last biochemical so trying not to dwell on things too much. Good luck to you all and thanks for your support  Always contactable by personal message but just don't want to be trawling the boards just now. Be back soon,
lots of love dx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just back from ERI i am doing SP.

Got to go back on tue for scan to see how things are going, injections not as bad as i thought they were going to be DH loving it hahaha.

Hope everyone is well.How great is this weather!! long may it last.  

C xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

Caroline Anne - sounds like you are bearing up not too bad - very brave - I think early weeks are just as tough if not more so than 2ww. Remember no symtoms is very very usual and does not mean anything is amiss. Hope you can just keep taking things one day at a time and 3rd of April will roll around very soon ! I hope you are getting out and about in this gorgeous sunshine - bound to be good for endorphins, happiness, general good vibes     Take care!

Doodler - sent you a pm , so sorry to read news. You have been such a brilliant ,selfless support to so many girls on here. Hope things get better soon     

Vonnie - glad you are still keeping fit and I wanted to wish you a smooth recovery with Hysto/D&C - hope it helps. Good Luck with next cycle.   . When I had mine Dr T appeared in his scrubs and said to me 'Beam me up Scottie' just as I was about to go through for op. Very bizarre    I am having a c/section with g/anaesthetic next wednesday. Bit terrified but excited too. dh will have to do the cuddling. will let you know what happens  

Kat - good luck with your op too ! Wonder if you will get to see each other. 

Cazzaw - good luck for S/p 

Berry - glad Mehico was fun and d/regs are going ok . Good luck with your wee blasto frostie 

Dawn- hope you and murphy are doing grand. Wanted to send lots of good luck for your next cycle. Many congrats on your 10year anniversary. I hope you both had a magic time.   

hello to Irishlady, Hope, scotlass and Maz

hope the sun lasts over the weekend

Take care,
mimou x x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

cazzaw i mite see u on tuesday! what time is ur appointment? i have Baseline scan at 8am. 

xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Well it was all quiet and now gone really busy!  Hope you enjoyed the sunshine today   - was working from home, so managed to spend some time int he garden with pup - great fun!

Well A/F finally arrived yesterday so was in for scan today.  They're trying a different protocol with me so I'm now back on the pill after stopping it more than 5 years ago!  Got to be on the pill for 3 weeks, then buserelin for a few days and then start stimms.  Keeping positive and crossing fingers that this'll do the trick this time   . 

Cazzaw - I was in after 10am this morning wearing a  red coat - not sure if you were about at that time?  Well done you on getting to start SP - did that last time and was great.  Seemed to all go so quickly! Wishing you lots of luck         

Berry - keep your chin up pet, the d/r drugs can send you a little loopy and I always found they made me a bit down about the txt (and like I have the worst PMS in the world, so not looking forward to that!!   ).  Once you get some happier hormones for the next stage of the FET, you should start feeling better.  I know its hard, and you'll not want to set yourself up for a fall, but keeping your eye on the end goal can help keep you going through a cycle so try to feel as positive as you can through this cycle     .  Its good to have a back up plan, but save some energy for your FET and hopefully you'll not need a back up       

Vonnie - wow, off to see a puppy, how exciting!  Its the best thing we've done, so really recommend it to keep distracted and have a wee furry friend to love and cuddle!  It'll be hard work to start, but worth it.  Hoping your op on the 2nd goes well.  I remember having to wait for ages before finally going through, so take a couple of magazines or a book to read - but then again you can gossip with Kat!

Mimou - we had a fab time away ta, just wish the weather was as nice as it was today!  wishing you lots of luck for c-section next week - will be thinking of you      .  Hope you've got your bagged packed and are all organised   .  You've been a great FF to us all, and your going to make a great mummy!   

Doodler - so sorry to hear DH's news  , hope things settle down soon, and he's able to get back to work.  In the mean time, I'm sure you've got a few jobs around the house you could get him to get sorted!  Sending you and DH (and Max) a massive   for your anniversary - it can be a bit of a shock to the system how hard it can hit you, but you'll get through it  .

Kat - yep, I'm afraid its a trip to the Drs for a pee bottle!  As I said to Vonnie, they kept me for ages in the waiting room - think its to make sure you've fasted for 4 hours!  Hopefully you two will be able to catch up on lots of gossip by then, but might be worth bring a book or magazine as well.  I took the day after off work, as was still a bit sore and bleeding the next day from the op, plus it takes a wee while for the GA to get out of the system properly.

AnneS - yes, the rugby was fab - but I'll be rooting for Ireland on tomorrow, and hoping that Wales won't beat us, or if they do, then not by more than 13 points.  Will see what happens!  Keep it up with the house hunting, the one will be out there somewhere  

Jane - welcome back to the thread hun  .  Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle - looks like we might be cycle buddies for some of our cycles.    

Off to finish dinner and head out for a nice walk.
Take care
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Hope you all are well.  Had a fab weekend but suffering for it a bit today.  Went to see our puppy yesterday and we've decided to take the plunge and get one so paid the deposit and pup comes home to us in 2 weeks.  So excited to get him, he is so cute and such a tiny podgy thing, I'm missing him already!!  The went to see my Mum and had a night out in Glasgow, had a lovely meal in the City Merchant but kinda overdid the vino and was feeling a bit delicate this morning.  But kinda decided that was my last blow out before tx which will probably kick off again in June so should be plenty time to get my body toxin free.

Mimou, not long now.  Will be thinking of you on Wednesday and will look forward to hearing your news once your back on your feet.

Peanut, didn't realise you were cycling again.  Good that they are doing a different protocol this time, finger crossed for you.

Kat, is it this week fo go for your pre-op assessment?

Hello to everyone else, I just going to head off and make tea, think a bid dollop of stoge is in order for me.

Vonnie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

am totally shattered ... not got enough sleep the last 3 nights and had to be up early each day...  

Vonnie - yes, I am going to EFREC on Thursday for 1.30pm for the pre-assessment. I'm sure Dr T is going to do a D&C as well. 

Will be going back to the gym tomorrow after good 2 months of not going ... IVF and colds/earaches etc. just kept me from going ... and to be honest, I just didn't feel like that.    But after gaining 1/2 lb last week at the weigh in (lost a total of 10 lbs now     ) and a "bad" day yesterday with 15 points over my daily allowance I HAVE to work that off again...   Should be ok to do that until Wednesday's weigh in ... just have to keep my points low tomorrow and Tuesday, and go to the gym on Tuesday as well.  

Hope everyone is doing ok, Ladies. 

Have we agreed on a date for the meet up? 


Kat


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

when is the meet up and where abouts? i would like to come, would be good to speak to ppl who know how i feel xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi
Sorry I seem to have lost touch of you for a while, doesn't mean I haven't been thinking about you  

Berry - Peanuts aka Dawn was suggesting we met up next Tues or Wed. Not sure if a plan has been arranged yet? Like you I would like to chat with like minded people.

I have my second zoladex injection this Fri...not looking forward to it as the first one made me cry  
Trying to stay positive but it is difficult.

xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Kate good for you going to the gym. I've been trying to be good too, swimming and aquafit class but I have a feeling Im going to have to stop for tx which means I'll put on weight which I have been trying to lose   suppose its inevitable with tx anyway

Vonnie exciting getting a puppie. My brother just got a new one very bouncy and excitable. What kind is it?

Peanuts, will be good to have someone to compare cycle notes with.  

Caroline my dh took great pleasure in my injections last time too   exciting to get started right away with SP - how does that work, do you d/r for less?  

Hello to everyone I have missed.

Well thats it done paid the hospital bill  just waiting on AF now. Not sure whats happening. Was supposed to phone April AF but phoned and they said since it was due 30 March and I can have 30 day cycle to phone end March AF. But I already feel like AF is on its way so I suspect if it is much before 30th they will tell me to wait till next AF  

Can someone remind me with pineapple juice is it the stuff from concentrate?

Booked myself a massage for Saturday. I know not a good idea during tx  but I figured probably 3 weeks before start d/r so prob ok. I have a voucher that needs used by end March and it will be nice to have something relaxing to look forward to before tx.

Gotta run, said I'd feed my friends rabbit cause she is away.

x


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Didn't see you Peanuts we were there after that tho around 10.35ish.

Berry to be there for Scan between 830-930 on Tue.

Injections seem to be going well keep thinking i can feel "something" in my ovaries!! lol dunno if its just my mind playing tricks or do you. think am going nuts!!      

c x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Just a quick   

Jane - i you are booked for SP, you start stimming on day 2, then a few days later you will also have to take the downregging drugor something similar to prevent ovulation. The advantae is that you do nto take the downregging drugs by themself and thus have not got their negativ side effects. It really goes very quickly, because from start of stimming you only have abotu 2 weeks until operation!! 
Good luck

Hi everyone, hope you are ok and that you get a meeting organised. I will stay away, don't want to upset anyone.  

C Anne


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazzaw - my appointment for scan is 9am so i might see u there!!  i'll b on my own.  

I took my brusiline injection 15 mins late 2day!! I forgot as i was cleaning my bathroom! Do u think this is bad? i'm worried. 

xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Berry,

i am absolutely sure that 15 minutes make no difference at all. I think you should try to take it at the same time of day, but as long as you keep to about the same hour, I would not worry. But I woudl also not hesitate to ring the clininc for reassurance - that is what they are there for. Leave a message on their answer machine. 
I understand that all this is really worrying to you, but try not to - you need to be good to yourself. Try some relaxation if you can. I am sorry that I repeat the old 'just relaaaaaaax' mantra - I am sure you have heard that one before!!!   
Take care and good luck.  

Caroline Anne


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

AnneS  - thanks, clinic said it was fine and not to worry. 

I had my BL scan 2day and i was told everything looks good, lining is nice and thin and i've to start 6mg of climaval. HOWEVER!!!! i have some fluid in my womb or uterus... i dont know what part (its were the lining is) Dr Kinni said its a tiny amount and is prob a bit of blood from AF as 2day i'm on day 10 of cycle.... has anybody ever had this? i'm a bit worried in case its not that and something goes wrong. Also i have been very very constipated (sorry tmi) i have had this problem for several months and i had been too see my GP about it. She told me it was just stress and i need to take some senikot (but obv i cant now was D/R) So when i went to GP i had also been getting a bit of blood when i did a no.2 so i was worrying about that... yes she game me a  bloody examination, it was horrible! Anyway the point of me telling this is that today when i came home i felt i had to go do a pop lol and no joke, it was like a blood explosion in the pan! DH just looks at me and says "GO TO THE DOCTOR" but i know what she is gonna say... and i cant take any laxatives to soften my poo.  i think its all in my head.... as soon as i came home from holiday the blood started to appear again. when i was on holiday i was constipated the whole time but no pain or blood. strange. Just wanted to see what u all thought, should i b worried? 

Thanks berry xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazzaw - how did u get on? xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Got on fine (i think) lol, got around 8 follicles ranging between 6mm and 11mm. Had blood taken and all ok with that I have not to put stims up they are to stay at 150. 

Got the other drug that i have to have from today too that ones a bit stingy!! and had a little rash after it but its gone now.

Back on friday for another scan looking like egg collection going to be wed or thu nxt week.

Sorry to hear about your bowel trouble, I can get bunged up when i am on holiday as I find it difficult to go to the loo for a number 2 anywhere except my own house!! (DH thinks am nuts). Have you tried natural laxatives like the list below. (found on a website)
Foods that have special recognition as laxatives include almonds, apricots (dried), avocados, chicory, coconut, dandelion (yes get out in your garden and eat those dandelion leaves, so long as they have no chemicals on them!), dates, endive, figs, flaxseed, grapes, mango's, olive, papayas, parsley, persimmons, pineapple, prunes, rhubarb, soybeans, turnips, walnuts, watercress.

Hope you get it sorted out.

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazzaw - i have tried everything lol!! what time were u at hospital, i was in waiting room at about 8.45am... i was looking for you lol 

xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Was there around 830 ish I think (was still half asleep lol)

Did you ask the clinic about taking the laxatives while d/r?  when should you start your stims?

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

i didnt ask clinic as i wouldnt prob even taken them even if they told me i could... cos i'm so paranoid about everything. lol 

I am doing a frozen cycle so no stimming for me   

xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Ah ok when do you expect to have the egg transfer? 

I feel like a duck out of water at the moment trying to keep up with  all thats going on......


Hope my follies are going to grow they were a little smaller than the clinic thought they should be fingers crossed they will catch up (my right side must be my lazy side) lol.

If the clinic has said its ok just get the mildest most natural laxative you can.....will make you feel better in the long run as you are just worrying about that now as well at tx.....

C x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Berry,

we could start a constipation club together   .
Anyway, I think you are right and know yourself well when you say that it is probably at least partly psychological. You are worried and that never helps with digestion. I agree with Cazza, that you should try some foods but also plenty water to wash those fibres through your system. Hmmmm   

I think you better start trying before stimulation, but you never know, maybe it will sort itself out once you are on those happy homrons (the stims will help gettin rid of the negativ side effects of down regging). 

I am not sure about the blood - that sounds a bit more serious and if you feel your gp is no help, try the clinic again?? Somebody should try and give you an explanation for that. But thenagain, your gp did examine you, so she shoudl have checked teh serious reasons.
i fyou do not feel reassured, coudl you see a different gp? In my surgeyr there are 5 different gps ... just a thought. 

By the way - it is your womb where you linging is, so if you have a little fluid in there it is usually absolutely nothing to worry about. But because they scan you there, they can see all these little things and tell you. I had a fibroid AND a little cyst, which is skin filled with liquid (Kat , correct me if I am wrong?) all through my treatments. 

Hope you will get better, good luck with everything and ask away if there is anything else worrying you.

Cazza - sounds like you are growing those little follies like a pro. Sounds liek you had very similar drugs and amoutns to myself - I had 125ml stim drugs and the other drug did give me little bumps/rush every now again, too.

jane- I think a massage weeks before downreggin is perfectly fine - enjoy!!!

Irishlady - hope your next Zollie injection won't be as bad as the last - good luck for this Friday!


Vonnie, mimou, Kat, Doodler and Dawn - sending you a big  

Me - doing alright, feel a bit   today, but plenty work to do to take my mind of waiting   

CA


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I just typed a HUGE post and i mean HUGE!! and the bloody page told me i timed out!!! how annoying!!! I'll post it tomorrow.... i'm to tired now lol xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

AARRRGGHHH! AF has turned up 5 days early. So I think when I phone they are going to tell me to wait till next cycle    They initially said April anyway just that because AF was due 30ish March they said I could phone then even if it was still March


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Jane have you called the clinic? are they making you wait? hope not!!

Beginning to feel like a pin cushion lol ang going to have to do them on my own at the weekend! DH away for the weekend .

Hope all is well with everyone.

C x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi 

Cazza I prefer dh to the jabs too, he did most of them last time. This time is going to be a bit trickier hiding it from LO. 8 follies is good, I think I had 12 last time got 10 eggs so by EC you will have more appearing

Anne how are you keeping? A bit   is good   when do you have your scan?

Berry have you spoken to someone about the blood? My SIL has problems with piles she's had various creams etc to manage it

Peanuts when do you get started with your tx?

Well phoned and spoke to a nurse and we can get started this cycle   so got my scan tomorrow. 

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Great news for you Jane glad they not making you wait........

C x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Weigh in was today ... lost 12 lbs so far!!  Only 2 more to the stone ... and that's BEFORE I started going back to the gym!!!  

Are we going to meet up next week then?? When/Where??

Got the pre-op assessment tomorrow ... have the funny feeling that the OP may be pushed back ... who the **** knows when AF turns up ... been on Zolly for close to 9 months, so not too sure if the bleeding after FET was just the "after FET" bleeding bit or the start date for AF and to be taken monthly now.    Doubt they will go ahead with a hysteroscopy if I have AF!!    

Jane - great for the news - welcome to pin cushion feeling again!!  

 
Kat


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

AnneS - thanks for the reply. I am doing FET this time ( but got my fresh cycle booked for July in case this does not work, to be honest i don't think it will work so I'm trying not too think about it too much) 

Yeah we both r in the constipation club lol thats funny!    I started the climaval yesterday. Did u take that? How did u find it? I hope it doesn't make me more constipated!!!   

Had a little bit of spotting yesterday, so i think thats what the fluid in my womb was... my period has been so so strange this time... 1st few days were normal and then it seamed to go very light and i actually thought it had finished but it kept spotting for  a good few days.... strange. 

Cazzaw - Its looking like ET will be roughly 14th of April... but i really dont think i will even get to that stage (i hope i'm wrong) I just have a funny feeling my blast wont survive the thaw (i only have 1 blast) so i'm trying not to put all my hopes into this cycle. I have my nxt ICSI booked for July so i'm thinking more about that and it is not too  long away.
Dont worry about doing your injections on  your own, you'll be fine. On my 1st cycle i made DH be with me and hold mmy skin while i would inject. This time i have done all my D/R injections myself.... i feel better, more stronger (yes i am a weirdo! lol) 

Jane - yeah i spoke to my GP about the blood, she told me that she thinks i'm straining too much as i am constipated.... she took a look (and a feel, which was horrible) and said there was nothing there and i was not too worry.  Good luck for your Scan 2morrow!! xx

Little Wolf - good luck for your Pre-op assessment 2morrow. AF is such a pain! it never comes when we want it too!!  Great news on losing 12 lbs!!!! thats fantastic!! I'm trying too lose a little bit just now, but i'm find it very hard..  


xxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kat,

Just a quickie I asked the same question and I was told still to come for the op even if AF turns up.  Hope that helps.  Going to have to pull out of the meet up, got to get things organised for the pup as I might be out of action after to op.

Take care
Vonnie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Vonnie, 

thanks for the info - was already worried - we're away visiting my family in Germany from the 15th April and I really was happy with the date of the op as it is.  

Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been missing in action - have been mega busy at work and too knackered to log on when I get home.  I'm off tomorrow morning for a wifey weekend with my mum and her bus load of WI ladies to Stratford upon Avon - really looking forward to gossip, shopping and afternoon cream teas!! 

How about we meet up on Tues 31st at the Omni centre at about 6.30pm?  How about the Slug & lettuce, as I'm sure we can find a table out of the way somewhere and we can have a few nibbles or dinner if you fancy it.    Hope that suits as many people as possible - if not then if you come up with a better plan post it and I'll pick it up on Monday.

Vonnie & Kat - hope all goes well with your ops this week - think you should push for a D&C at the same time, wish I had.  Hope you've got your DH's lined up for TLC when you get out.

Berry - Really hope you constipation dies down.  Lots of water and a couple of fig rolls always works for me!  I know its good to have a plan in place, but please try to think positive for your FET, you never know that wee Blast could be the one   

Jane - well done on getting to go with your scan tomorrow - are you on SP or LP?  I don't have to go back until the 16th April, when I should hopefully start stimms, so a little drawn out for me this time as I was SP last time.  Hope everything goes well tomorrow   

Cazzaw - I'm the biggest needlephobic ever, and DH does my injs for me, but have managed a few on my own so hoping you'll be ok.  I always use a wee ice pack to freeze the area first - more of a psychological thing for me!  If you really can't cope, I'm sure you could pop into the clinic and one of the nurses could inj for you. Good luck    

AnneS - thinking of you hun and sending you big hugs - you're nearly there on your 3ww   
Constipation is a good sign   

Anyone heard from Mimou yet?  hope she's ok.  Can someone text me if you here from her over the weekend, will be thinking about her and won't be able to get on here.

Sending you all big hugs and catch up properly next week - hopefully face to face on Tues  
Dxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Dawn - Tuesday 6:30pm sounds good ... Slug & Lettuce is good too ... if we know the numbers maybe we should book a table? I remember last time it was getting quite full, but then ... not sure what day we went.

I think the D&C was mentioned on my OP request form, so lets hope for the best.

Sorry you've been so busy at work ... sounds like me, even though I am just a "temp" (the only person with more knowledge of that team is another temp who's been working there about 30 years employed and 10 years temping - I've worked there 6.5 years plus 2 years temping - year 3 coming up ... blinking employment freeze!!  ).

Haven't heard from Mimou yet ... but will let you know if she's posting on here over the weekend.

We'll be off to sunny Donny on Friday afternoon - league AGM on Saturday morning ... back home Saturday evening for Sunday morning training (Junior & Senior).

*
For Tuesday: Anyone coming from Corstorphine area? My bus pass is cancelled now and I was wondering if I could get a lift to the Omni??*

Kat


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Not been posting on here very much lately - but read the posts every day and just wanted to say hello.

Vonnie & Kat - will be thinking of you for your ops - hope they go well.  So excited for you getting a pup - one of the girls at work has just got one and he is sooo cute.  I miss our cat loads - not sure if you remember we lost him at Xmas - pets are so special.  Would love another one!

Berry - stay positive about this tx - you are doing all the work for it - and one is all you need as everyone told me when I was feeling down about only having two eggs.

Jane - so glad that you dont have to wait another month for your tx to start.  Its the waiting part and doing nothing that takes sooo long I think.  Keeping everything crossed that this is the one.

Cazzaw - I always planned on DP doing the injections for me but when it came to doing the first one - just couldnt not let someone else have the needle in their hand - needed to control it myself.  Its weird but I always injected into my right thigh - tried my left thigh a few times to give my right one a rest but it was always sore - very strange.  Was never brave enough to inject into my stomach like some girls do!

Anne - when is your scan?  Hope you are taking it easy and DH is getting you lots of treats.

Not heard anything from Mimou - a couple of us have her mobile number but she has not text or emailed as yet - hopefully will hear today.

Well - best get on at work - sorry for anyone I have missed. 

Enjoy the meet up next week and hope you all have a good day

xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Morning,

I done my own injections this morning.........not THAT bad lol think i will cope....I was told by the clinic to do in my tummy not thigh...not sure if i fancy doing it in my thigh anyway lol not as much flab to grab!!!

I always find one side of my body is more sensitive to pain that the other like getting bikini wax or eye brows done one side more painful.

Back tomorrow morning for a scan and more bloods...  going alone tho as DH away 1st thing  so not really looking forward to going alone. (being silly really).

Will hopefully find out roughly when EC is going to be they said they should have more idea after Scan tomorrow.

Hope everyone is well,

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

ive always done my injections in my thigh...  why  did the clinic tell u not to do it there? yeah i know what ur talking about... 1 side is always more painful lol


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

The clininc didnt tell me NOT to do in thigh just didnt say i COULD do it there lol

C x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

you won't believe this but I changed my scan day again. As if waiting is driving me nuts already  .
I had teh 1st of April orignally but DH is not aroudn and I dare not go alone   .
So changed it to the third last week only to discover today that I have a course on all day, paid for alreday and non-changeable. So changed the scan to Monday the 6th of April   .
I must be the only one askign for a LATER scan date - oh well ...

Sorry about ME post, not a good day today all around, won'tbore you wiht stories about my stupid, inconsiderate, unsupportiv friend, have to get over that somehow.   

What would I do without you guys.  

Caroline Anne


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi anne, 

I know how u feel about not having support from your friend....    Take care xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Caroline, poor you! Don't beat yourself up. It's totally understandable that you want DH with you. 

I'm injecting in my tum only - first of all because of the flab (my thighs are surprisingly lean!!  ) and then I have the funny idea that if it's in the tummy it's closer to my ovaries ... less time to travel etc. Mad, I know!!  

Need to go to the garage before I'm off to my pre-op assessment - the grommets on our exhaust have gone and DH fixed new grommets himself but we want to make sure all is ok before we have the longer trip to Doncaster tomorrow. 

Kat


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Morning  

I have been reading posts but work and home life has been manic so not had time to post. Decided that I will let the work pile up on my desk and do a posting!

It is strange reading about all the tx chat - injections, scan etc cause it feels so long ago since I was through it, though only 4 months in reality!  I, or rather dh injected in my thigh, tried tummy once but it was too painful.

Have my second zoladex injection tomorrow, and am so not looking forward to it. It is the only injection I have had before which made me cry. Fortunately dh will come and hold my hand.  We are down for next IVF tx starting in June...time will fly by, but still haven't got my head round it actually starting again. When we started on this journey I naively thought one tx would be all we would need...how wrong was I 

I am having pretx scan next month to see how I am responding to Zoladex, so praying for good news.  The only positive thing is my skin is the best it has been since coming off the pill nearly 4 years ago. I always like to see the silver living! 

I am hoping to come along on Tuesday, will confirm in the next day or two.

Cazzaw - hope you get your ec date today. The sedation is great  

Caroline Anne - sorry to hear about your friends, I know what you mean too - have decided to tell less people for the next tx

Vonnie and Kat - thinking about you for your ops

Jane - hope the scan goes/went well today

berry - hope you are doing ok, and try and be positive that this cycle WILL WORK!!

Dawn - enjoy your trip to Straford Upon Avon

Big hugs and hi to everyone else    

xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

OP is still going ahead, even if AF arrives. PHEW. 

Irishlady - the injection of Zolly is different to normal injections. For starts, the needle is thicker because the "deposit" needs to go through. And then it's not liquid that's going in but a little particle (I always joke that I am getting "dog-tagged" ... like an ID chip!!     Totally understand you with the pain though - I don't have problems with other injections, but the Zoladex hurts me too. Lucky it's only once every month!


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello All,

Hoep you all are ok, what a horrid day it is.  Mind you I just got cracking on my house work and ironing so was pretty productive.

Kat, good news about your op, will look out for you on Thursday.  Sounds as if you got the same chat I got, I'm also getting a d&c so we'll see what results they bring.

Off now to prepare sinner but will be back for more

Vonnie


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Kat- I am not sure if the idea of being tagged makes me feel better or worse 

x


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Funny I was thinking the same Kat re tummy,ovaries etc. 

Good luck with your op hope all goes well with it. 

Irishlady was wincing when Kat explained about your injection the thought brought tears to my eyes and theres me moaning about my piddly(compared to yours) little ones and having to do them myself!!

I am at work at the moment and i am sooooo bored and so un-motivated wish they would hurry up and give us or definite leaving date!!! or better still put us on garden leave now that would be nice       

C x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi

Just dropping on to let you know that Mimou's baby has arrived.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=187752.msg2914880;topicseen#msg2914880

Wishing you all well 

Jo xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Kat well done losing the weight. Thats good they are going with schedule you wanted for op

Peanuts looks like your a couple of weeks ahead of me Im doing LP, I probably wont start stimming till 30 April. Enjoy your weekend away.

Irishlady hope your injections not too bad  

Anne I would def want my DH at the scan too. The benefit to having the scan later is that there is more chance of them seeing something. 

Well had my scan and dummy transfer. Because I've given birth and with forceps they said it makes the EC/ET more difficult because cervix is changed   Took them ages to do transfer, 2 doctors and a nurse rummaging about  Was there nearly an hour but at least thats us started, start jabbing 15 April.

Ok better go tidy up.

xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know, Jo!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes thank's Jo 

Well as you know I wasn't looking forward to my next Zoladex! Appt was so for 8.30am. But of course it didn't run smoothly!! The Zoladex wasn't even there so I have to go back again for 3.30pm. Was a but pis*ed off as had prepared myself and dh was there to hold my hand and drive me to work afterwards. Now I have to bus it to the GP's, not have dh with me and then bus it home.  

Will try and put it the back of my mind until 3.30pm.....sorry for rant 

xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Irishlady, totally understand your frustration there, hun!!! I usually get the prescription for the Zolly myself - clinic writes a prescription for the GP, GP is then giving the slip to me and I get 3 packs from the pharmacy - so never have a problem to go to the doctors and the Zolly has not arrived. Maybe something to look into if EFREC decides to put you onto Zoladex for another 3 months (hope it's all cleared though after the April injection (that's your 3rd then, isn't it?). 



Kat


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

irishlady - how very, very frustrating - totally understand your rant. That is just so annoying, having made all your plans. Hope everythign goes smoothly (well, as smooth as possible) with the injection this afternoon. will think of you.   And you are right to tell less friends, I did that as well. Less disappointmetn and also remember that you have to protect and nurture YOUR peace of mind - not theirs. You must do what is best for you.  

Jane - goodness - an hour to do a dummy transfer??   You poor thing. Hope you are ok   . Good luck with treatment. And you are so right about better chances to see somethign on later scna, it just seems loopy to push teh date back twice  

Jo - Hi there hunnie!!   Thanks for passing on Mimou's good news.

Kat - wow - you lost so much weight already! And good to hear your op will go ahead as planned. Fingers crossed for you. I am doing fine, got used to the wait a bit. So much else to do anyway. Work, work and house work   . And Dh being aroudn is more important than a few more days.   

cazzaw - you were at work at 18.40?? You poor thing! Mind you that does happen to me occasionally ...

Hi Vonnie - what did you cook for dinner then? I am always interested in food.   Not so interested in ironing - I leave that to DH   

Hi Berry - thanks for understanding about "friends" - though I am always sorry to discover that people here understand so well because they had to go through similar things. Not nice. Take care of yourself.  

Hope I have not forgotten anybody. Back to work for me - where is the weekend?? Hours away ...  

CA


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way.......................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=187783.new#new


----------

